# Ben Affleck Is The New Batman



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ben Affleck is Batman.

The actor will replace Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne in the upcoming untitled Superman-Batman feature for Warner Bros., the studio announced Thursday.

?Man of Steel? actors Henry Cavill, Amy Adams, Laurence Fishburne and Diane Lane are reprising their roles with Zack Snyder on board to direct.

The film is slated to bow on July 17, 2015.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

GG DC

G-fucking-G

It's over, pack it up. Let's all go home.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

That's not how you spell superman


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 22, 2013)

And I'm Out


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2013)

> We knew we needed an extraordinary actor



Stopped reading here.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

I have no words.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

Wasn't he Daredevil or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha, wait a minute--


Hahaha.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2013)

Terrible news.  Maybe he will leave the project before filming begins?  He could fall off a horse or something...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2013)

Batman.

[YOUTUBE]3FvlIwuQBO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

They're just trying to prove the point of the Dark Knight Rises.  Anyone can be Batman.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

I believe the correct answer to all of this is actually a question: "Where is your god now?"


----------



## Stringer (Aug 22, 2013)

DC don't know what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

When I first read the title I thought it was a troll thread.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2013)

I guess they were looking for a name, not a good fit.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah me too, man. Me too.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

I've said this since the beginning, every bit of news to come out about this film so far has been bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

no troll thread from me.. and I hate this pick..


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2013)

No that sucks why do this


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

it's this type of shit that makes me schizophrenic.

on the one hand I wanted a good Batman (to balance out that Snyder Superman mediocrity), but on the other hand...I bathe in the tears of angry, squeeling fans.

oh, dis gun be good.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2013)

[youtube]FSWiMoO8zNE[/youtube]


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 22, 2013)

My opinion on the future of the DC movie universe:


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

> *“Ben provides an interesting counter-balance to Henry’s Superman. He has the acting chops to create a layered portrayal of a man who is older and wiser than Clark Kent and bears the scars of a seasoned crime fighter, but retain the charm that the world sees in billionaire Bruce Wayne. I can’t wait to work with him.”*


100% confirmed Superman is Batman's bitch.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 22, 2013)

Matt Damon as Robin.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

In a parallel, utopian universe Ben Affleck is actually the new Director and this movie would be called 'World's Finest' and would be fucking great.

Unfortunately we live in the darkest timeline...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2013)

If it's a utopia, no one would be able to relate to Batman.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

> Ben affleck is batman



batbutt fans right now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

I do like Ben Affleck but I don't think he can pull off a good batman


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2013)

What I don't get is Affleck refused to direct the film yet wants to star in it? Talk about having a huge ego.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> What I don't get is Affleck refused to direct the film yet wants to star in it? Talk about having a huge ego.



He didn't want to be controlled by GOYDER.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh well atleast it's not Thor 2.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 22, 2013)

_By playing a superhero in Daredevil, I have inoculated myself from ever playing another superhero... Wearing a costume was a source of humiliation for me and something I wouldn't want to do again soon._


oop


----------



## Jimin (Aug 22, 2013)

Ben Affleck would be ashamed in America.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's an appropriate image to go along with this news.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Oh well atleast it's not Thor 2.



Chances are Thor 2 will have the best RT score of any superhero movie this year


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

IT IS BEN AFFLECK.

TO THE AFFLECK.

TO.

THE.

AFFLECK

O-o


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kscSDmAYiJI[/YOUTUBE]

I don't know what to do with this news right now. Just... man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

is Ben Affleck taller than Cavill ?


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

i fucking told you guys not to trust goyder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stringer (Aug 22, 2013)

The mere thought of me hearing him say _'I’m Batman'_ has me rolling on the floor.

Seriously, I'm laughing so hard right now, you guys don't even know.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 22, 2013)

Stay classy, DC.


----------



## Soca (Aug 22, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Matt Damon as Robin.



make this happen


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

Channing Tatum would be a better choice.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 22, 2013)

I can only keep on thinking "There's no way Snyder could fuck up more."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd take Ryan Reynolds over this shitfest.


----------



## Sine (Aug 22, 2013)

at least its still jon hamm in my dreams


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 22, 2013)

Also Damon or Tatum as Robin? LMAO try Mark Whalberg


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Inb4 Nick Cage as Lex Luthor.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

Does Affleck not know he was meant to direct movies? 

bitch, we know you're pretty but that doesn't mean you can act. fuuhhhhck.


Suzuku said:


> Channing Tatum would be a better choice.



even if you're joking, you're still right...

____

holy shit...Justice League casting and script. 

I may develop a hernia from the laughs.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 22, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Inb4 Nick Cage as Lex Luthor.



I think he'd make a great Joker


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 22, 2013)

Meh. Affleck doesn't fit Batman, but I'm willing to give him a chance. People have always hated superhero castings like Garfield as Spiderman or Keaton as Batman before the movie comes out.

What worries me is how Warner simply does not give a darn about their properties. Snyder and Goyer had a plan for Man of Steel 2, and now they've shoehorned Affleck in. My expectations aren't high.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (Aug 22, 2013)

This is just


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2013)

Ugh there goes Batman's reputation


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

WB makes it so easy to hate their DC movies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Come on, there's been worse choices made...

>invading Iraq 
>dating Lindsay Lohan
>Ben Affleck as Batm...errrr...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## SageMaster (Aug 22, 2013)

Remember Heath Ledger? How could a romantic movie star play such a villanous character like the Joker?

Ben Affleck sounds awful, but I'd rather criticize him after seeing some footage.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 22, 2013)

The reactions of NeoGaf are fucking priceless


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> *Remember Heath Ledger? How could a romantic movie star play such a villanous character like the Joker?*
> 
> Ben Affleck sounds awful, but I'd rather criticize him after seeing some footage.



a lot of people are pointing this out on GAF maybe we are overacting.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Heath Ledger has the benefit of not being BEN FUCKING AFFLECK


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> WB makes it so easy to hate their DC movies.



DC Cinematic Universe

06/14/2013- 08/22/2013


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2013)

> Remember Heath Ledger? How could a romantic movie star play such a villanous character like the Joker?



This is incredibly stupid. Ledger had shown himself to be versatile. Affleck did dark and broody, it was total shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh shit afflect 6'4 ,cavill 6'1.. So Batman is taller than Superman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Someone go watch Daredevil and then tell us what you think of Affleck.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 22, 2013)

From NeoGaf: 



> "IM LITERALLY SCREAMING NO IN MY HOUSE"





> YOU HAD ONE FUCKING JOB WB
> 
> ONE.
> 
> ...





> I DONT WANNA LIVE ON THIS PLANET ANYMORE



My sides cant take this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

But Gigli, though


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2013)

wow this is fucking terrible, dare devil was awful, and some of u fuckers kept trying to sell me on the directors cut and i kept saying fuck u, affleck was awful in it,. he laughed thru all the action scenes .  

this movie is dead to me


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2013)

What's wrong with Ben Affleck?  Am I the only banana person in this thread to think he'll make a decent Batman?


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> Remember Heath Ledger? How could a romantic movie star play such a villanous character like the Joker?
> 
> Ben Affleck sounds awful, but I'd rather criticize him after seeing some footage.



Heath was gaining a reputation as a capable actor. 

ben has a 20 year career  worth of shit.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

shouldn't there be a "_DC has failed to fool the world_" thread by now?


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> This is incredibly stupid. Ledger had shown himself to be versatile. Affleck did dark and broody, it was total shit.



Yeah. And I still remember the hate Ledger had before the trailers actually came out.

Affleck has been good in his own movies. He doesn't fit, but I want to see a trailer before calling him shit.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone go watch Daredevil and then tell us what you think of Affleck.



In fairness, I figured Christian Bale was going to be a fantastic Batman by watching Newsies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Heath was gaining a reputation as a capable actor.
> 
> *ben has a 20 year career  worth of shit*.



Hey.... Town is really good and he did excellent job. I have yet to watch Argo.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

Mider T said:


> What's wrong with Ben Affleck?  Am I the only banana person in this thread to think he'll make a decent Batman?



Ben affleck  (the actor)is the shittier of matt damon.


----------



## synthax (Aug 22, 2013)

Very smart move from WB ,could play a heavy part in JL will probably even direct and write it. Daredevil was 10 years ago,oh please.Has improved drastically since then.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2013)

affleck is a much better known comodity than ledger was, useless comparison.  we've seen affleck as a dark superhero b4, it was total cow shit


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> I still remember the hate Ledger had before the trailers actually came out.
> 
> Affleck has been good in his own movies. He doesn't fit, but I want to see a trailer before calling him shit.



because of synder's reputation, the trailer to this movie will be amazing................I't's the movie that's going to suck


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Ben affleck  (the actor)is the shittier of matt damon.



He's a good actor who's only been getting better, how many Affleck () movies have you seen?


----------



## synthax (Aug 22, 2013)

Go see Hollywoodland and the Town before running your fucking mouths off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Ben Affleck under the direction of Zach Snyder...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2013)

Mider T said:


> What's wrong with Ben Affleck?  Am I the only banana person in this thread to think he'll make a decent Batman?



We are in the internet overreaction phase, plus this is NarutoForums.

And don't try to reason with Dr. Strange: He's like the off-brand Bender of trolls.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

> “Ben provides an interesting counter-balance to Henry’s Superman. He has the acting chops to create a layered portrayal of a man who is older and wiser than Clark Kent and bears the scars of a seasoned crime fighter, but retain the charm that the world sees in billionaire Bruce Wayne. I can’t wait to work with him.”



-- Zack Snyder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Ben Affleck has the charm of a soiled diaper.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

truth be told Affleck is actually the least of this movies problems...

the real super villains Superman and Batfleck will have to face are the twin hacks Snyder and Goyer. 

You could re-cast Bale and give Cavill acting experience and they still would find the script and direction an obstacle too big to surmount.

edit: FFS they are drawing inspiration from the Dark Knight Returns...a DC ending book for a new DC universe. These 2 are the un-dynamic duo.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 22, 2013)

Mind Blown. 

I need a blunt after this one, I can't take it....

Where the fuck is Orlando Bloom!?


----------



## ironherc (Aug 22, 2013)

I will have to see a trailer before I lose my shit over this. Ben has been getting better lately though. I'm sure he can pull off a bruce wayne, now batman is what i'm not convinced yet.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> affleck is a much better known comodity than ledger was, useless comparison.  we've seen affleck as a dark superhero b4, it was total cow shit



Eh, by that same logic we never should have gotten Chris Evans as Captain America. Not only was he in two shitty Fantastic Four movies, but he was also the star of _Push._


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Captain America is a dork. Batman is a whole different beast.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll wait until a trailer is out before I judge.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 22, 2013)

After taking a sec to ponder , I remember a certain Daniel Craig taking major shit for being cast as Bond, so I think I should wait to reserve judgement. 

@Gardner: Good point about Chris Evans, I scoffed at his casting too, now he IS Steve Rogers to me.

Still though, this is stunt casting at its finest, once again DC chokes. 

Batman shouldn't even be in this sequel to begin with.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5Xy5C-0P0zs[/YOUTUBE]

Okay, okay. This is the last one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 22, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> After taking a sec to ponder , I remember a certain Daniel Craig taking major shit for being cast as Bond, so I think I should wait to reserve judgement.
> 
> @Gardner: Good point about Chris Evans, I scoffed at his casting too, now he IS Steve Rogers to me.
> 
> ...



Actually agree with this. Its not going to be much of a Siperman  reboot franchise when you're going to have to go about balancing having two of DC's biggest heros in one movie. Meh, nothing that can really be done about this at this point.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 22, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> We are in the internet overreaction phase, plus this is NarutoForums.
> 
> And don't try to reason with Dr. Strange: He's like the off-brand Bender of trolls.



Troll? Do you watch man of steel?

Goyer + synder = goyder


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2013)

ehhh, evans is an unknown commodity, even if u have seen him in a few movies, his talent is still being developed, also fantastic four didn't suck just cause of him, he wasn't that bad as johnny storm.

on the other hand, affleck was really bad in daredevil.  his action scenes took the viewer out of disbelief that's how bad they were


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Captain America is a dork. Batman is a whole different beast.



Captain America is the guy who unflinching in front of Thanos and the Infinity Gauntlet after it demolished the remaining Avengers, X-Men, and anyone else who could fight.

Spider-Man is a dork. Captain America is the closest thing the Marvel Universe has to a unifying figure.


----------



## Ae (Aug 22, 2013)

Who needs to act when you're fucking Miranda Kerr


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2013)

Sony Press Conference


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2013)

when i first saw affleck on a see-saw making kung fu poses at jennifer garner, smiling out the corner of his mouth, i vomited in my mouth a little....then i shit a hershey squirt in my pants, and then peed a little as well, that's how bad it was :S


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2013)

*throws up*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2013)

Inb4 they recast Tara Reid as Lois Lane


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ehhh, evans is an unknown commodity, even if u have seen him in a few movies, his talent is still being developed, also fantastic four didn't suck just cause of him, he wasn't that bad as johnny storm.



He was not _good_ as Johnny Storm and couldn't hold up a movie of his own in _Push_. And acting like he was an unknown commodity is fucking revisionism if I ever heard it. It's not like he hadn't had a decent number of films and starring roles at that point. Fuck, he was also in _The Losers_ and _Street Kings_. I'd argue his most memorable role up until that point was in _Scott Pilgrim_, and he's basically the anti-Captain America in that (Or evil Johnny Storm, I suppose).

Really, the script matters. I think Ben Affleck is hardly a problem here, it's Goyer and Snyder giving him a good Batman to play.



> on the other hand, affleck was really bad in daredevil.  his action scenes took the viewer out of disbelief that's how bad they were



It's a mid-2000's superhero movie. It's a completely different style than today. And I'm not saying he's a gonna be a great Batman, but this is just a really shitty reason to get on him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2013)

i though he said he never will play a Super hero again?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know what to say. Even so I'm gonna watch the movie.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 22, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i though he said he never will play a Super hero again?



If this is true ,then maybe he's seeking redemption? This friend could own for all we know, we just have to wait.  Still , I would of preferred Brolin or Hamm.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 22, 2013)

> Stephen Amell        ✔ @amellywood
> 
> I'm now totally confident I'll eventually play Iron Man.
> 10:01 PM - 22 Aug 2013


lel          .


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 22, 2013)

Look ,I don't agree with this casting what so ever, but  Affleck knows he screwed up with Daredevil, and never fails to apologize and admit his responsibility in it, I don't know if there's a more perfect person to take on a role of this size and understand the undertaking that it is.

@Suzuku: Amell is a foo for that one , lols.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 22, 2013)

I know this says terrible things about my questionable tastes...but Arrow's kind of on point. It Sucks at first but it hits it stride with the island storyline and Barrowman as the Black Archer is beast.

all that said though, Amell is kind of the shows weakest link right now...he needs to grow as an actor before he can pull off a decent (non-wooden) Stark.

or is he just fucking around? yeah, probably. Life isn't that cruel.


----------



## Brian (Aug 23, 2013)

I was hoping for George Clooney, fuck


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

^Too old, also he said he'd never play Batman again.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 23, 2013)

Will we get nipples on the costumes again?


----------



## Totitos (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2013)

wow Affleck musta got an obscene amount of money for this role.


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

I loved him in Gigli


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 23, 2013)

And here I thought _Daredevil_ and the first act of Affleck's career would have made clear to both studios and himself that he's not leading man in a blockbuster material. His talents lie in directing and writing (and he can even act a bit given the proper material), but apparently someone didn't get the memo, or maybe whatever humbling Ben received from his earlier experiences made way for a rebuilt ego. Fuck I don't know.

I thought the film's premise itself seemed a bit iffy, if only because of the working (that can't be the final title, can it?) title seemed cheesy and made the movie sound like something in the AvP or FvJ or KKvG vein. But this casting. What. The. Fuck. Does DC (and by extension WB) have any idea what they are doing?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 23, 2013)

Should have had him direct instead of star in it


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Should have had him direct instead of star in it



Maybe we would have gotten a title like , then.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet if he does well everyone is going to say "I told you he was going to kick ass as Batman" and will gladly tell them to shut the fuck up. I don't judge an actor's performance before actually watching a film.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That's not how you spell superman



HAHAHHA IS THAT JON HAMM????



AND AFFLECK


OH MY GOD HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA GOD OMGOD


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 23, 2013)

Why


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2013)

Affleck is going to be a great Batman.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

The mantle of batman
Adam West 
Michael Keaton 
Val Kilmer 
George Clooney 
Christian Bale
and now ben affleck


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2013)

He'd make a good enough Wayne but not a good Batman

Smh

Are they like gonna cast another guy for that or what? Come on now!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree.  June 06ers stick together


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Sony Press Conference

Nichalos Cage as Superman?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Aug 23, 2013)

Why do people act like it's Ben fault for Daredevil?

Look at the director of the movie, it's Mark Steven Johnson(he also wrote it).

He made such many beloved all time classics like Jack Frost, Ghost Rider(he also wrote that too) and When in Rome. 

So I see him like George Lucas. A guy who get's talented actor but ruins the movie with his own shittyness.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Affleck only has the necessary acting chops to be cast as buttman.




Dream said:


> Affleck is going to be a great Batman.


lel


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Sony Press Conference
> 
> Nichalos Cage as Superman?



Nicolas*

And my previous statement didn't apply to you _Wesley_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure how to feel about this. 

But good luck Affleck. Won't judge till a trailer comes out.

Though this vid seems kind of relevant now:

[youtube]jw3jMPjAcwg[/youtube]


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Nicolas*
> 
> And my previous statement didn't apply to you _Wesley_



What statement?  I just thought the video was interesting.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Gin (Aug 23, 2013)

I have no problem with this.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> What statement?  I just thought the video was interesting.



Do you not read the posts on the page you're on?


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Do you not read the posts on the page you're on?



Thread is moving pretty fast.  I was on page 3 when I made my post.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

Bullshit  There was 3 hours between page 3 and page 7.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 23, 2013)

Apprently there a rumor the Ben will also direct a stand alone Batman Movie and that the Gotham scene will film in Detroit


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

Detroit no longer has the infrastructure to support a set such as Gotham City.  It's much better suited to say, a massive paintball game.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Bullshit  There was 3 hours between page 3 and page 7.



Yeah, I was surprised.  Didn't seem like it was getting alot of attention and then all of a sudden there's 5 new pages.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

I give up on you :rofl


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Detroit no longer has the infrastructure to support a set such as Gotham City.  It's much better suited to say, a massive paintball game.



Given the blankness of neighborhoods nowadays, you could shoot a war film and no one would notice. The infrastructure isn't really a problem; Rick Snyder killing the tax breaks the film industry used to get is probably a bigger part.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll admit I was shocked by the news, but daredevil was ten years ago and Affleck has come a long way since then. For now I'll choose to believe he'll be another ledger.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Given the blankness of neighborhoods nowadays, you could shoot a war film and no one would notice. The infrastructure isn't really a problem; Rick Snyder killing the tax breaks the film industry used to get is probably a bigger part.



Or they'd assume the United States was attacking them.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Or they'd assume the United States was attacking them.



No, because that would assume the Federal Government cares about them in some way.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 23, 2013)

Detroit isn't that bad guys, heck I should know I live there.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Detroit isn't that bad guys, heck I should know I live there.



I live in area and used to live in the Metro Area (9 Mile and Woodward). While Illitchtown is beautiful and WSU area is nice, so many neighborhoods are practically empty at this point. I'm hoping the city gets redeveloped, but the governor is more interested in fucking us sideways and creating tax breaks right now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 23, 2013)

makes me think of halle barry in cat woman
 win an oscar (for directing no less) > come back for a big pay day as batman?

don't like, much more downside that upside potential.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 23, 2013)

hahahahaha


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2013)

now to cast Matt Damon as Lex Luthor. do eet WB. 

also
George Clooney as Darkseid
Brad Pitt as Ra's Al Ghul


----------



## Bitty (Aug 23, 2013)

well....not many people thought heath ledger would play a great joker & look how that turned out.
he might surprise us.

hell, people were even doubting Anne Hathaway as catwoman.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

When I saw the news on ONTD this morning, my exact reaction was:


I mean...k...it could have been worse...but Ben Affleck...but...from Christian Bale...

I DUNNO MAN.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Could have been worse is pretty much the only plus I see from this news.

Also, to say something like this: *"by playing a superhero in Daredevil, I have inoculated myself from ever playing another superhero... Wearing a costume was a source of humiliation for me and something I wouldn't want to do again soon." *Then turn around an accept the role of arguably the most famous superhero of all time is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 23, 2013)

I honestly don't see see the problem. The film will suck no matter who plays Batman, be it Ben Affleck, Christian Bale, Hugh Jackman, Wesley Snipes or Sarah Jessica Parker. It would be awful no matter what. The film will be crap and that's something we all knew from the day it was announced.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

And with this, I have to accept Marvel's superiority I guess.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 23, 2013)

They could have had him replace Snyder as director instead.


Why DC why?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

obligatory


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

People had the exact same reaction to Michael Keaton playing Batman and Heath Ledger playing the Joker atleast keep an open mind until the first trailer comes out.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 23, 2013)

I actually think he will be great  

I think this will be along the lines of Heath Ledger. 

Everyone and their mother throws a hissy fit and then he turns out to be alright.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> My opinion on the future of the DC movie universe:



I feel the same way,  dont get me wrong DC is where I am at  in regards to comics but WB just keeps fucking up. They should create an independent side for DC films and let DC handle their movies kind of like Marvel.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

Still tbqh

I would prefer Affleck over Bale anyway, never liked Bale Batman.

Still its gonna kinda be weird seeing Batman tower over Supes a majority of the film


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 23, 2013)

How can we even compare Ledger with Affleck?
Heath was good in the Four Feathers and The Brothers Grimm and absolutely great in Brokeback Mountain. After all that he came to be Joker. 

What has been Affleck best? Pearl Harbour?

Heath Ledger and Christian Bale are_ miles_ better material than Affleck. The guy should stick to a director career. 

I cant wait to see Henry Cavill next to Ben Affleck. It will be something hilarious like Jay and Silent Bob.


----------



## Əyin (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 23, 2013)

Bubi said:


> How can we even compare Ledger with Affleck?
> *Heath was good in* the Four Feathers and *The Brothers Grimm* and absolutely great in Brokeback Mountain. After all that he came to be Joker.



Hahaha! What? The only decent thing about The Brothers Grimm were the concept. Everything else was horrible. The acting (from everyone, even the great Peter Stormare) were uninspired and godawful at best. Says it all, really.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't think this film was ever going to be good though to tell you the truth.  I thought the film was desperate as soon as it was announced.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

Isn't he that guy from The House of Wax and Friday the 13th?

He sure as hell isn't someone to talk


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I don't think this film was ever going to be good though to tell you the truth.  I thought the film was desperate as soon as it was announced.



Ben Affleck level desperation is something entirely else though.

At least they should have saved some dignity.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 23, 2013)

maybe matt damon will play the joker.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Isn't he that guy from The House of Wax and Friday the 13th?
> 
> He sure as hell isn't someone to talk



Lmao, yeah


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 23, 2013)

There's a mild possibility i won't ever watch this movie. Well, at least not in theatres. And it will keep growing if this kind of abysmal news keeps popping up.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll see the trailers, then I'll judge.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Stopped reading here.



I thought you loved DC. Cat got your tounge? Retard.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2013)

People are allowed to change their minds...


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Isn't he that guy from The House of Wax and Friday the 13th?
> 
> He sure as hell isn't someone to talk



You mean the guy from like, eight seasons in a row of Supernatural and has spend the past ten years hopping from Cons to Cons.
Yeah I think he's someone to talk when it comes to nerd culture


Anyway, most people don't know that the  Director's cut of Daredevil was pretty good, and that he did just win an oscar, you know, they don't just hand those things out.

Although I would like to simmer down that praise reminding you it was an oscar for a movie about sucking hollywood's magnamious dick, so there's that too


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

So much for "Marvel's fooled the world" and "DC is better than Marvel" when DC comes up with this shit


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2013)

I can sense the butthurt.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

inb4 people starting to call Batfleck


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

At least Batfleck has an ass.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> You mean the guy from like, eight seasons in a row of Supernatural and has spend the past ten years hopping from Cons to Cons.
> Yeah I think he's someone to talk when it comes to nerd culture
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saying he shouldn't be one to belittle an oscar winner about shitty roles.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> At least Batfleck has an ass.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 23, 2013)

wells heres to death of a Franchise once again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2013)

You know, just because someone's an oscar winner it does not mean they now fit every role . Because of how he acted in a previous superhero movie, everyone has good reason to be sceptical.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

Reactions are worth to watch, oo'Lord next few years will be sooo entertaining 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]

Top comment:



> Whoever casts Ben Affleck should be sent to Belize



And all comments on video are now Batfleck whining.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

The best thing about this is now jon ham becomes a front runner for doctor strange.

I thought for sure jon was going to get batman.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know, just because someone's an oscar winner it does not mean they now fit every role . Because of how he acted in a previous superhero movie, everyone has good reason to be sceptical.



...it wasn't an Oscar for acting...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> ...it wasn't an Oscar for acting...



Then why is it even brought up?


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> The best thing about this is now jon ham becomes a front runner for doctor strange.
> 
> I thought for sure jon was going to get batman.



Yea my girly sides were ready for Jon as Batman too.

Stupid WB.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I'll see the trailers, then I'll judge.



Didn't learn from MOS hey? Snyder could win an Oscar for his trailers.....the movies are a different story.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

I loved Man of Steel.

So did a lot of Superman fans.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> I thought you loved DC. Cat got your tounge? Retard.



You cant call someone a retard when you do something like that...........can you spot what I am talking about?


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I loved Man of Steel.
> 
> So did a lot of Superman fans.



It received mixed reviews the general consensus is its mediocre at *best*.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)

Matt on not being casted as Robin:

[YOUTUBE]wklDd8o8HFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> So much for "Marvel's fooled the world" and "DC is better than Marvel" when DC comes up with this shit



The film hasn't been released, it could essentially still be better than anything Marvel puts out, hell its not exactly hard is it.


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2013)

.........pffthahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Would have been better with jennifer garner.


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2013)

Garner will be the new catwoman


no biggie


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> It received mixed reviews the general consensus is its mediocre at *best*.



Critical consensus, yes. Audience consensus... that's more difficult to tell.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

^This is what happens when you let a gay man direct Batman, his homoerotic fantasies run wild.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> ^This is what happens when you let a gay man direct Batman, his homoerotic fantasies run wild.



You kind of got ninja'd there. Though now it's probably even funnier.


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2013)

I clicked in this thread expecting trollish information and well...it _is_...just not the kind that i expected 



in b4 they stop a meteor from crashing on the planet


----------



## synthax (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> It received mixed reviews the general consensus is its mediocre at *best*.



It has a 7.6 rating on IMDB and and a 7.9 user rating on Metacritic ,it is the highest grossing reboot in the US.The general consensus is, it is  good but not a great movie.So your "mediocre at best" is a load of BS.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> It received mixed reviews the general consensus is its mediocre at *best*.



Yeah, ok.

Keep thinking it is mediocre at best based on online reviews


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Critical consensus, yes. Audience consensus... that's more difficult to tell.



I think audiences were underwhelmed by the movie because of what was portrayed in the trailers and the people attached namely Nolan. MOS played like a majority of Marvel films it received harsher criticism because people expected and wanted more from it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> It has a 7.6 rating on IMDB and and a 7.9 user rating on Metacritic ,it is the highest grossing reboot in the US.The general consensus is, it is  good but not a great movie.So your "mediocre at best" is a load of BS.



oh no no, it's a pretty meh movie...it's just that it has the Superman brand name and snazzy special effects to plug in the holes of it's terrible script.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> It has a 7.6 rating on IMDB and and a 7.9 user rating on Metacritic ,it is the highest grossing reboot in the US.The general consensus is, it is  good but not a great movie.So your "mediocre at best" is a load of BS.



Its a forgettable film, before its realese everyone thought it would be an event film like Avengers, sadly it wasn't. Like I said it was underwhelming and the reason it made so much is because the hype was insane if this film reached its potential MOS would have made Avengers money or at the least TDK money.



TittyNipple said:


> Yeah, ok.
> 
> Keep thinking it is mediocre at best based on online reviews



I am basing it on general observation from fan sites and general movie goers, yes critics were overly harsh on the film but fans are not in awe of it either.


----------



## synthax (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> oh no no, it's a pretty meh movie...it's just that it has the Superman brand name and snazzy special effects to plug in the holes of it's terrible script.



I don't care what you say,the general consensus suggest that it is a good movie,whether you think it is bad or not does not change that.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> I think audiences were underwhelmed by the movie because of what was portrayed in the trailers and the people attached namely Nolan. MOS played like a majority of Marvel films it received harsher criticism *because people expected and wanted more from it*.



as they rightfully should.

who the fuck was Iron man? Thor? Even Hulk compared to the name Superman?

what we got was some yawnfest, followed by empty destruction and a broody Kryptonian that Baleman would have slapped the shit out of just for being a bitch...


Marvel made GOLD out of it's lesser properties while having it's top tier names, X-men and Spiderman, held hostage by other companies.

Warner Bros. can barely be mediocre with a property than should alchemically make gold out of thin air.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> I think audiences were underwhelmed by the movie because of what was portrayed in the trailers and the people attached namely Nolan.



Eh, I don't agree. IMDB isn't the best metric and isn't particularly scientific, but I think it's probably the best measure of audience response we can get given the amount of votes there. Which isn't to say everyone loved it, but I think it got more audience love than people realize.



> MOS played like a majority of Marvel films it received harsher criticism because people expected and wanted more from it.



??? Not sure what you are saying here.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> I don't care what you say,the general consensus suggest that it is a good movie,whether you think it is bad or not does not change that.



What general consensus? The same ones that defended superman returns when it came out, only to turn their back on it and bash it years later?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree. Nolan and gang tried MoS to be Marvel like popcorn movie but they forgot their target audience was different.


----------



## synthax (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Its a forgettable film, before its realese everyone thought it would be an event film like Avengers, sadly it wasn't. Like I said it was underwhelming and the reason it made so much is because the hype was insane if this film reached its potential MOS would have made Avengers money or at the least TDK money.
> .



The Avengers is a result of multiple superheroes working together,each have  their own films ,TDK is a sequel to a much liked Batman Begins. MoS is an origin story that had to deal with the baggage of SR,it has a respectable 2.5 multiplier which suggest you are simply wrong.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> ??? Not sure what you are saying here.



he's inadvertently insulting Marvel movies...Iron man and Avenger's were fun to watch. Man of Steel was merely 'pretty' to look at.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> ??? Not sure what you are saying here.



I meant its in the same tier as things like Thor, Incredible hulk etc.... nothing special just passable.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Eh, I don't agree. IMDB isn't the best metric and isn't particularly scientific, but I think it's probably the best measure of audience response we can get given the amount of votes there. Which isn't to say everyone loved it, but I think it got more audience love than people realize.
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Not sure what you are saying here.



BULLSHIT!!!!!! Imdb gets  spammed just like any other voting  site.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

I just think WB should have started with lesser DC names like Wonder Woman, Flash etc. THEN they could restart Batman again. I just don't like how this is only a year after TDKR. Let the triology live on its own first.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> The Avengers is a result of *multiple superheroes working together*,each have  their own films ,TDK is a sequel to a much liked Batman Begins. MoS is an origin story that had to deal with the baggage of SR,it has a respectable 2.5 multiplier which suggest you are simply wrong.



Multiple NOBODIES.

Superman is a NAME. It should have equaled Dark Knight right off the bat and a 'World's Finest' movie should outright CRUSH an Avenger's flick...

this Batfleck vs. Superman shit that's coming....eeeehhhhh...it'll make money 'cuz of its 2 big names, but...

fuck it, imma try and be positive and forget about the director and writers behind this.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I agree. Nolan and gang tried MoS to be Marvel like popcorn movie but they forgot their target audience was different.



Arya looking to challenge Ennoea. Excellent start.



Tempproxy said:


> I meant its in the same tier as things like Thor, Incredible hulk etc.... nothing special just passable.



Eh, I'll disagree there on a few levels, even with the Marvel stuff. But I'm weird, too: I think Captain America is easily the second-best Marvel pic out there and I like First Class much, much more than Avengers.



Doctor Strange said:


> BULLSHIT!!!!!! Imdb gets  spammed just like any other voting  site.



Doesn't that mean it should be spammed by haters as well, given the outrcy by some fans? Once again, #trollfail.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

harry potter deathy hollows  has a 8.1 imbd rating.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> The Avengers is a result of multiple superheroes working together,each have  their own films ,TDK is a sequel to a much liked Batman Begins. MoS is an origin story that had to deal with the baggage of SR,it has a respectable 2.5 multiplier which suggest you are simply wrong.



No Mos didn't have the "baggage" of SR in fact by the time it was released it had shed that baggage (thanks in part to all the amazing trailers that had people hyped up) and was to be held by its own merits, also it had equal hype to TDK and the avengers. It trended several times and was all people could talk about in regards to summer movies this year.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> he's inadvertently insulting Marvel movies...Iron man and Avenger's were fun to watch. Man of Steel was merely 'pretty' to look at.



I agree Iron man 1 and Avengers were enjoyable pop corn flicks while Thor and Captain America as well as the Incredible hulk were in the same tier as MOS yet the latter was judged harsher because of the inability to meet expectations.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> No Mos didn't have the "baggage" of SR in fact by the time it was released it had shed that baggage (thanks in part to all the amazing trailers that had people hyped up) and was to be held by its own merits, also it had equal hype to TDK and the avengers. It trended several times and was all people could talk about in regards to summer movies this year.



Exactly.  People were more receptive to man of steel than normal.  The wolverine and first class were  movies that were shitted on before it was released because of a previous movie.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> harry potter deathy hollows  has a 8.1 imbd rating.



I know. I totally can buy the audience liking that movie. Hence why it's a great indicator of _audience_ satisfaction. Critical reaction and fan community reaction are separate things as well.


----------



## synthax (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> Multiple NOBODIES.
> 
> Superman is a NAME. It should have equaled Dark Knight right off the bat and a 'World's Finest' movie should outright CRUSH an Avenger's flick...
> 
> ...



Multiple nobodies,Iron Man was a huge success,your talking absolute shit.
MoS was coming off a  badly received SR  same with  BB and the Schumacher films.Should have equaled the dark knight,an origin story crossing 1 bil,my god what the hell are you  talking about.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread is getting some serious jimmies rustlage. It reminds me why I always come back to KT even when I say I'm not.pek


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Arya looking to challenge Ennoea. Excellent start.



Hey, I like Marvel movies. Just my expectations when I see TDK and Iron Man are different, that's what I'm trying to say.

Their target was a bit different and Nolan gang tried to do other way for Superman but appearently it didn't turn out like they expected.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I just think WB should have started with lesser DC names like Wonder Woman, Flash etc. THEN they could restart Batman again. I just don't like how this is only a year after TDKR. Let the triology live on its own first.



WB has zero faith in other properties outside of Superman and Batman, they got brave with GL and got bit in the foot so pulled back completely. A few years ago before Marvel got their grubby paws on Whedon WB/DC had Whedon pen a Wonder Woman script and was waiting to get the green light so he could direct. Bearing in mind this is the same guy who made a female heroine and made her a house hold name, Instead they rudely ignored and declined his offer a few years later he makes Marvel their best film and a billion dollars.


----------



## synthax (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> No Mos didn't have the "baggage" of SR in fact by the time it was released it had shed that baggage (thanks in part to all the amazing trailers that had people hyped up) and was to be held by its own merits, also it had equal hype to TDK and the avengers. It trended several times and was all people could talk about in regards to summer movies this year.



Thats a lie,go read the reviews once more they consistently compare it with SR.

MoS never had the hype TDK and Avengers had.
Avengers was released over seas first,the hype came when it started destroying OS records before it was even released in the US.
TDK was a combination of its high critical reception,Ledger's death and his performance as the joker.The hype was nowhere as close.

EDIT: It was not only SR but the Donner films the critics hold on a pedestal.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Hey, I like Marvel movies. Just my expectations when I see TDK and Iron Man are different, that's what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Their target was a bit different and Nolan gang tried to do other way for Superman but appearently it didn't turn out like they expected.



Hmm. If serious, then I disagree. I don't think MoS is a popcorn flick really. When I think popcorn flick, I think Iron Man 3 or Star Trek: Into Darkness. Though I don't think all Marvel flicks are popcorn flicks, either.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> Multiple nobodies,Iron Man was a huge success,your talking absolute shit.
> MoS was coming off a  badly received SR  same with  BB and the Schumacher films.Should have equaled the dark knight,an origin story crossing 1 bil,my god what the hell are you  talking about.



alright bro, settle down or that blood pressure gonna give you an aneurism...

if you want to believe Iron Man and Superman have the same legacy behind them nothing I say will force you to accept it. 

and lol if you really think Superman Returns has anything to do with it...


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> Thats a lie,go read the reviews once more they consistently compare it with SR.
> 
> MoS never had the hype TDK and Avengers had.
> Avengers was released over seas first,the hype came when it started destroying OS records before it was even released in the US.
> ...



Your not making much sense, and I read a majority of reviews the only comparison was mainly to STM and why not it was the only thing some of these reviewers had to compare it to since they don't read comics.  Of course you had some critics saying they preferred Superman returns which does speak highly for the caliber of this film since that was an awful movie. No where did I see someone say I am not seeing this because of SR. Yes this film had equal hype both to Avengers and TDK, like I said prior to release a lot of people pegged this as a game changer and that it was an event movie. Ask around or even Google MOS you will see what the hype was like prior to release.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Hmm. If serious, then I disagree. I don't think MoS is a popcorn flick really. When I think popcorn flick, I think Iron Man 3 or Star Trek: Into Darkness. Though I don't think all Marvel flicks are popcorn flicks, either.



Iron man 3 yes but you cant put STID as a popcorn flick and not do the same for MOS, STID was a movie with more emotion and better developed characters with a balance of action and drama. Definitely a more coherent movie than MOS and the better movie overall so how you can lump it into the popcorn flick area and not MOS baffles me.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Wasn't there a "Sun brothers" cult around here that worshiped the Kryptonian messiah, claiming his return would crush all super hero box office records before him and usher in a new golden age of DC movies?

or was that just my imagination...bah, I dunno, fucking getting old over here.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)

@Tempproxy

Word up. STID had much better character development, action and so forth than any shit in Man Of Steel.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

People's argument for this "bad" casting is how bad Affleck did in movie ten years ago.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Iron man 3 yes but you cant put STID as a popcorn flick and not do the same for MOS, STID was a movie with more emotion and better developed characters with a balance of action and drama. Definitely a more coherent movie than MOS and the better movie overall so how you can lump it into the popcorn flick area and not MOS baffles me.



Dude, you be trollin' or you be crazy. _Into Darkness_ doesn't have better developed characters, it has flanderized versions of characters you already know. There's no development: by the end, we've seen no one change. How has Kirk changed? Spock? We never see it, and considering people expected Kirk to mature between movies and that didn't happen, I don't see why I should expect them to now. Man of Steel is less about development and more about realization, but it still manages to step over Star Trek in this case.

Better balance of action and drama?  You're joking. The problem with the movie is that it is _entirely_ action. The drama is pushed into the linking scenes like a kid who is trying to get his three citations into a paper before he can go back to making up bullshit to get a passing grade. Prime example: Spock's talk about coming to terms with death and such is interesting... and completely lost when it is basically 2 minutes long and followed by 10 minutes of action. The action isn't even that good: it's so fucking contrived and overblown that it feels like fanfiction. Everything on Qo'Nos is absolute crap, and I could grow old counting the stupid shit they do because the plot demands it. The only similarity in the action is that they both destroy a city, and _somehow_ Into Darkness manages to sell the impact of the destruction even less than Man of Steel did.

It comes back to a quote I made in the other thread: JJ Abrams has somehow included Khan in both his movies and neither of his movies. The first movie has a character that is Khan in all but name, not only milking his motivation but even directly copying his actions. In this, Khan is named Khan... but isn't anything like the character previously. Why bring him back to interact with a new cast if you are going to turn him into a completely different character? Oh, it's because you are creatively bankrupt and need to act like you had us all fooled. And if I have problem, that is it: It's all flash and lense flare with no substance, nothing actually new brought to the table.

At the end of the day, it's a popcorn flick. There's nothing to consider about it after its done. Iron Man 3 is one of the few exceptions in the MCU in that there's little else to think about once it's done. It's meant to be funny and while it might aspire to more, none of it takes. With Star Trek: Into Darkness, there's no substance to consider. The moral quandries are basically a 10-minute problem to be solved with no fanfare. There's no character arc, no concern with properly building a moment so that it can work instead of just being a hilarious ripoff. Man of Steel, I can look at that movie and discuss the characters, discuss the journey, discuss the ideas and motivations of Zod, Jor-El, Supes, etc. I can't do that with Star Trek: Into Darkness. There's just nothing there to talk about.

Man, that always feels great to say. Ripping into STID is always cathartic.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2013)

In to Darkness wasn't a popcorn flick? They're all popcorn flicks.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

I will admit Nolan's Batman trilogy was impressive apart from the last film. It's hard to make Superman films because they can't be condensed as Batman since Batman isn't a mountain picking superhero like Superman.

The DC imprints do some good job in Constantine and V.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2013)

I think movies should have free popcorn.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> In to Darkness wasn't a popcorn flick? They're all popcorn flicks.



Uggh. I write a wall of text, and yet I am cut to the bone by a single sentence. 


> The DC imprints do some good job in Constantine and V.



Constantine is one of those weird guilty pleasure movies for me. V... it misses the point of the original book the same way Watchmen did.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

I haven't read the book but I liked V, my mate told me after they are based off Darkhorse comics right? Which are more darker and more mature than the normal DC stuff.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> I haven't read the book but I liked V, my mate told me after they are based off Darkhorse comics right? Which are more darker and more mature than the normal DC stuff.



Vertigo. It's a much different book, with a much different feel. It's not a screed against Neoconservativism like the new movie is and much more about fascism and Britain in the 1980's.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Uggh. I write a wall of text, and yet I am cut to the bone by a single sentence.
> 
> 
> Constantine is one of those weird guilty pleasure movies for me. V... it misses the point of the original book the same way *watchmen* did.






We agree on something.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> We agree on something.



Well, broken clocks and all that jazz.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Did anyone even like Green Lantern? I thought it was atrocious.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

heh, I keep reading it as STD and wondering what the fuck you guys are referring to...appropriate I suppose.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Well, broken clocks and all that jazz.



I'm always amazed when people use watchmen to boost snyder credibality.

The music/soundtrack  and cinematography  were amazing, but he completely shitted on everything the novel meant.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> Did anyone even like Green Lantern? I thought it was atrocious.



I blame who ever sipped the James Cameron punch over @ Warner.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> Did anyone even like Green Lantern? I thought it was atrocious.



Green lantern was more faithful to the green lantern history  than man of copper was to birthright.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 23, 2013)

Its their new strategy, they knew everybody was gonna hate on whoever replaced Bale, so they figured, what the hell.

Then when they change the actor to ANYbody else, everybody will be like "Yay, that was close"

They're trollpicking on us

As for Man of Steel, it was fine, a couple angry nerds on a website doesn't equal general consensus.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> It received mixed reviews the general consensus is its mediocre at *best*.



ACTUALLY

The reviews were mixed to positive saying it was mediocre at best in terms of reception is bullshit.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 23, 2013)

I was never really excited about Snyder's batman vs superman anyway.

I hope Aronofsky's batman year one will be made one day.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Its their new strategy, they knew everybody was gonna hate on whoever replaced Bale, so they figured, what the hell.
> 
> Then when they change the actor to ANYbody else, everybody will be like "Yay, that was close"
> 
> ...



this is a very real possibility.

It's a new trend studios are using to gauge public opinion. It's dirty but effective.

Now if they pick someone else, all our vitriol will have been expended. 

I actually just hopes he backs off of his own volition and chooses to direct instead...he must be getting death threats and shit from fans if even other celebrities are mocking him on twitter.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 23, 2013)

Several people on my facebook are upset about the decision lol. CNN and the guardian made an article about how reactions online are terrible. 

Pretty sure it ain't just a couple of nerds on a website.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder if it's some deal for him to make the JL movie.


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2013)

Can Casey be Robin?


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Batman.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3FvlIwuQBO8[/YOUTUBE]



Meltdown Bats


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder if it's some deal for him to make the JL movie.


you know, that's actually a great idea...way better than handing it to Snyder.


The World said:


> Can Casey be Robin?



Casey dyes that hair black he could definitely carry a Tim Drake...Not a Grayson or a Todd though. He's a way better actor than his bro too.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 23, 2013)

Russel Crowe and Jon Hamm should have been consindered.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> ACTUALLY
> 
> The reviews were mixed to positive saying it was mediocre at best in terms of reception is bullshit.



When it comes to critical consensus it is not bullshit. Its critical reception WAS mediocre at BEST. If you want to take the "audience" route then I will just point to Transformers 70+ percent rating on RT and render your argument void.

Can't believe people are still defending that piece of shit movie. That scene with his dads death was perhaps one of the worst scenes I have ever seen in my entire life and I am not talking about JUST superhero movies.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Jay. said:


> Russel Crowe and Jon Hamm should have been consindered.



"Holy shit, Batman. You look just like my dad!"


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> Did anyone even like Green Lantern? I thought it was atrocious.



I thought it was great, how can anyone disagree? RR was awesome as Deadpool in Origins as well, hope GL gets a trilogy and Deadpool his own movie, RR is the future of acting imo. RR and Micheal Bay teaming up is my dream action movie.

Looking forward to my man Batfleck as well~!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2013)

*EXCLUSIVE: BRYAN CRANSTON IS LEX LUTHOR IN BATMAN/SUPERMAN; MATT DAMON UP FOR AQUAMAN; MARK STRONG AS SINESTRO POSSIBLE*




> As Cosmic Book News previously was informed, Lex Luthor has been cast in the Man of Steel sequel that will feature Ben Affleck as Batman and Henry Cavill as Superman. Now we have been told a batch of new details, on top of why Affleck was chosen as Batman.
> 
> Bryan Cranston has been cast as Lex Luthor in what is said to be at least a six "appearance" deal (think of Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury popping up in every Marvel movie in the run-up to Avengers) and may be as high as ten. Look for the official announcement to follow the conclusion to the final season of Breaking Bad as WB wants to dovetail off the end of that.
> 
> ...




Read more at


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there an emoticon for "bemused" on this board?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

> MATT DAMON UP FOR AQUAMAN





OH MY SIDES


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 23, 2013)

lmfao matt damon for Aquaman. I think Bryan Cranston is too old for Lex Luthor but he will def be badass nonetheless; that man is an absolutely amazing actor.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> OH MY SIDES



At this point if we are making up rumors, why not the Flash?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

There is nothing on the news for it, so I am taking it with a grain of salt. Though Brian Cranston would be an awesome (Though much older) Lex.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> There is nothing on the news for it, so I am taking it with a grain of salt. Though Brian Cranston would be an awesome (Though much older) Lex.



lol agreed; I can already picture it the badassery


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan Cranston is a fantastic choice though, I hope it is true at least.



Guy Gardner said:


> At this point if we are making up rumors, why not the Flash?



He should be Nightwing.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> There is nothing on the news for it, so I am taking it with a grain of salt. Though Brian Cranston would be an awesome (Though much older) Lex.



I hope so...but that grain of salt feels unusually heavy for some reason.

Cranston is a good actor but fresh off of Breaking Bad I'm gonna be seeing Walter White.

I secretly wanted Clancy Brown to play Lex Luthor; that man's voice IS Lex to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2013)

Dat casting


----------



## The Big G (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwIyLHsk2h4[/YOUTUBE]
Jimmy kimmel for robin.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't picture Matt Damon as Aquaman. Isn't Aquaman supposed to be blonde?


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Dil said:


> I can't picture Matt Damon as Aquaman. Isn't Aquaman supposed to be blonde?



wasn't catwoman suppose to be sexy?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan Cranston might not take the role, he has a theatre play to do since he's done Godzilla.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> When it comes to critical consensus it is not bullshit. Its critical reception WAS mediocre at BEST.* If you want to take the "audience" route then I will just point to Transformers 70+ percent rating on RT and render your argument void.*
> 
> Can't believe people are still defending that piece of shit movie. That scene with his dads death was perhaps one of the worst scenes I have ever seen in my entire life and I am not talking about JUST superhero movies.



I find it funny that Transformers is used as a way for people to belittle taking in the public opinion seeing as how nobody likes Transformers anymore.

Not to mention MOS was a good movie and even if we only talk about critical reception it still wasn't mediocre at best and that's also not taking into consideration the fact that a majority of RT critics that have been counted as "rotten" didn't even hate the movie they thought it was "ok" its not a mistake on the critics part its just a clunky RT system where if they don't flat out say they loved it, it immediately gets counted as a rotten rating.

Also if Pa Kent's death was the worst scene you have ever seen in your life, then obviously you need to watch more movies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

How long until we get Lindsay Lohan as Lana Lang?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 23, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> I find it funny that Transformers is used as a way for people to belittle taking in the public opinion seeing as how nobody likes Transformers anymore.
> 
> Not to mention MOS was a good movie and even if we only talk about critical reception it still wasn't mediocre at best and that's also not taking into consideration the fact that a majority of RT critics that have been counted as "rotten" didn't even hate the movie they thought it was "ok" its not a mistake on the critics part its just a clunky RT system where if they don't flat out say they loved it, it immediately gets counted as a rotten rating.



Bro that movie sucked balls; get over it. 

Nobody liked transformers to begin with except little kids like you.

The average rating on RT for MOS was 6.1 which translates to.....mediocre at best. It got an even worst rating on Metacritic. It made jack shit compared to other big name comic book movies and it WAS THE BIGGEST NAME. Thats how fast interest waned; iirc it dropped to 2nd/3rd after a mere week. I mean Transformers at least made TONS of money (as shitty as it was) but MOS had such hype and such a massive name and performed horribly.



> Also if Pa Kent's death* was the worst scene you have ever seen in your life*, then obviously you need to watch more movies.



Reading comprehension is your friend; I said that it was ONE of the worst scenes I have ever seen. If you think that scene was even remotely touching/deep/important or ANYTHING with a positive connotation then you are a truly deluded Superman fanboy.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay, I've calmed down. Stepping back and looking at this logically:

-Can he play a Bruce Wayne? Absolutely.
-Does he have the chin of a Batman? Absolutely.
-Can he actually play Batman? Highly questionable.

I'm really hoping this is a Heath Ledger situation and we're all overreacting to brilliant casting. I like Batman and want him to not suck. But we've seen Affleck try to play a grim gritty tortured dark superhero before and it was a joke and he admitted himself it was a joke of a performance. Given that though, he MUST have really shown something for all parties to take the jump on this. So maybe the fact he failed so hard at Daredevil is actually a good sign.

On the other hand, if Affleck doesn't suck then he will completely upstage Cavill in his own movie. No way is he going to have the same presence or mindshare as Affleck, not to mention they've basically said repeatedly that Superman will be Batman's bitch in this.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

well isn't the movie called_ Batman vs Superman_ or is that a placeholder title?

cuz if its the actual title then it's no longer Cavill's show.


----------



## synthax (Aug 23, 2013)

MOS did not do bad at the Box office,did more  than any other Marvel film  WW not named Avengers,Iron Man 3.
MoS as well as the other summer moviex were simply front loaded,movies like NYSM and the conjuring had more impressive runs this summer imo.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

It's a placeholder.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 23, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> well isn't the movie called_ Batman vs Superman_ or is that a placeholder title?
> 
> cuz if its the actual title then it's no longer Cavill's show.



 

what a lame title.....


----------



## Tony Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And Matt Wahlberg as Aquaman is brilliant, I nominate Charlie Sheen as The Flash btw.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 23, 2013)

synthax said:


> MOS did not do bad at the Box office,did more  than any other Marvel film  WW not named Avengers,Iron Man 3.
> MoS as well as the other summer moviex were simply front loaded,movies like NYSM and the conjuring had more impressive runs this summer imo.



Bro you're not considering the fact that Superman is a household name in North America. Superman is by FAR wayyy more popular than Ironman, Thor, Hulk, etc. 
I expected it to break the billion mark just due to that principle.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> what a lame title.....


It's a placeholder.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> It's a placeholder.



ohh truee. Thats what I thought at first but then I was like well they casting Benny boy so a title like this isn't so much of a stretch anymore


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Bro that movie sucked balls; get over it.
> 
> Nobody liked transformers to begin with except little kids like you.
> 
> ...




lol I love how butthurt you're getting over this.

You also said I'm a child who likes Transformers when I flat out said that nobody likes Transformers, learn to read bro.

The movie was good and it made nearly triple its budget back that's a helluva lot more than Batman begins made, and its still in some theatres as well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

People still trying to defend Man of Steel.


----------



## synthax (Aug 23, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Bro you're not considering the fact that Superman is a household name in North America. Superman is by FAR wayyy more popular than Ironman, Thor, Hulk, etc.
> I expected it to break the billion mark just due to that principle.



There has never been an origin film to cross 1 billion.Superman is famous in NA,but OS they don't really care much about him yet.Even TDK did not have a amazing run OS.The most it would have done is Spider man numbers if it was really good.


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Pa Kent was the greatest supporting actor I've seen in any super hero movie, his death was perfectly done and gave the proper character build to Clark that he needed(some of you over thinkers are blind to this and how he didn't win an award is BEYOND me), the raw emotional power of that scene made the movie for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

Pa Kent the psychopath that advocates letting a bus full of kids drown and commits suicide by tornado in front of his family while traumatizing his son into becoming a hobo is indeed brilliant writing...

...if this was a Will Ferrell comedy.


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pa Kent the psychopath that advocates letting a bus full of kids drown and commits suicide by tornado in front of his family while traumatizing his son into becoming a hobo is indeed brilliant writing...
> 
> ...if this was a Will Ferrell comedy.



I hope you're joking?

Psychopath? Hardly, a brillant visionary would be more accurate when describing his character. The choices that man had to make for his son(his adopted son at that) were the choices many real life fathers face, just a bit more challenging due to the nature of which MOS was built around. He didn't traumatize anyone, he inspired the worlds greatest hero, wake up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

World's greatest hero? You mean the alien menace that caused the destruction of Metropolis and Smallville? Superman is nothing but the world's greatest criminal and a terrorist.

Keep your liberal pro-alien propaganda out of this and look at it objectively.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2013)

> *Why Ben Affleck Said Yes To BATMAN; Has Also Been Signed Up For "Multiple" Other Movies*
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter have posted a very informative editorial on what it was that led Ben Affleck to say yes to playing the Caped Crusader in Zack Snyder's 2015 Man of Steel follow-up. As you'll see from the excerpt below, Ryan Gosling seemingly turned down the role and it took an awful lot of convincing to get The Town and Argo star agree to taking on the role. However, perhaps the biggest revelation is that the critically acclaimed actor and director has signed a multi-picture deal and that he also declined to direct and star in Fox's Daredevil reboot. If the Batman vs. Superman movie works, expect to see Affleck once again don the cape and cowl for a Justice League movie too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

Josh Brolin, Ryan Gosling and Ben Affleck?

DC has no idea wtf they're doing.


----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> World's greatest hero? You mean the alien menace that caused the destruction of Metropolis and Smallville? Superman is nothing but the world's greatest criminal and a terrorist.
> 
> Keep your liberal pro-alien propaganda out of this and look at it objectively.



Did you really just called Superman a criminal and terrorist? What an outlandish claim, without him the _entire_ planet would have been doomed, a small town farming community and a corrupt city having to take the brunt of the fight for the entire WORLD is a small price to pay. Judging how you seem to view the good guys, you'd be a great writer for the Daily Bugle.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryan Gosling would have been a good Batman imo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

Without him, the Kryptonians would never have even bothered to invade Earth. This "Kal-El" is directly responsible for the destruction that was wrought. Just because he cleaned up his own mess, we're suppose to applaud him? Laughable.

Is the world better off without this so-called "Superman"?

I believe the answer is undoubtably "Yes."


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Darc (Aug 23, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Without him, the Kryptonians would never have even bothered to invade Earth. This "Kal-El" is directly responsible for the destruction that was wrought. Just because he cleaned up his own mess, we're suppose to applaud him? Laughable.
> 
> Is the world better off without this so-called "Superman"?
> 
> I believe the answer is undoubtably "Yes."



His birth parents are to blame, they are the ones who sent him to Earth in the first place, tho I suppose you'd prefer they let their new born son die in the explosion along with them? It wasn't by choice, he's made the best of a bad situation he was forced into and honestly, the world is better WITH him. Remove this mask of evil you wear and dawn the cape of a man who sees whats right in front of him, the truth.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Darc said:


> I hope you're joking?
> 
> Psychopath? Hardly, a brillant visionary would be more accurate when describing his character. The choices that man had to make for his son(his adopted son at that) were the choices many real life fathers face, just a bit more challenging due to the nature of which MOS was built around. He didn't traumatize anyone, he inspired the worlds greatest hero, wake up.



Which is why his son thought it was cool to fight to fight  a group of powerful aliens in the middle of a city.

Frat boy superman doesn't give a darn about civilians.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Which is why his son thought it was cool to fight to fight  a group of powerful aliens in the middle of a city.
> 
> Frat boy superman doesn't give a darn about civilians.



Yeah, that's why he killed Zod when he threatened a family. I can't believe people still have this conversation.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, that's why he killed Zod when he threatened a family. I can't believe people still have this conversation.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjSNLmb0Ndw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjSNLmb0Ndw[/YOUTUBE]



This was great. I actually enjoyed it more than the movie. 

And it even makes more sense!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Affleck?


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> *Fans Petition Warner Bros. to Remove Ben Affleck as Batman*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay it's enough, we haven't even seen him in cape yet. I'm having Hathaway flashbacks who later turned out as the best thing in the movie.



Heath was also the best thing about the dark knight.

Anne and heath weren't terrible actors like ben.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> *Fans Petition Warner Bros. to Remove Ben Affleck as Batman*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay it's enough, we haven't even seen him in cape yet. I'm having Hathaway flashbacks who later turned out as the best thing in the movie.



that's not how you spell Bane


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

Shailene was definitely a miscast though.


Doctor Strange said:


> Heath was also the best thing about the dark knight.
> 
> Anne and heath weren't terrible actors like ben.



Anne had questionable acting back then and people said "she wasn't attractive enough" for Catwoman which I could understand. But she really slayed in the movie.



~Gesy~ said:


> that's not how you spell Bane



Talia twist ruined him.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Aug 23, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> that's not how you spell Bane



You mean the guy who sounded like zazu after a elephant sat on him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

Anne Hathaway had dat Princess Diaries cred.

Y'all trippin'.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> You mean the guy who sounded like zazu after a elephant sat on him?



Did you not see the original trailer?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 23, 2013)

Wasn't there a big backlash back when Keaton was announced as Batman in Tim Burton's 1989 film? Both very different types of actors of course, but Keaton turned out to be a very good Batman and silenced a lot of doubters.

Now with Ben Affleck I'll reserve my judgement until I see more of him of course, but all the backlash is kind of making me want him to really pull it off and surprise everyone with his performance as Batman.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 23, 2013)

Inb4 he silences the naysayers. 





​


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Affleck has never been able to "pull it off" in any role he's ever played. He couldn't even pull off being Ben Affleck in Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 23, 2013)

My initial reaction was incredulous laughter. I could not believe it was true and actually laughed out loud in disbelief. Then I got a kick out of the internet losing its collective shit.

Now that I've come off my knee-jerk reaction, let's put this in perspective. Heath Ledger and Daniel Craig took shit for their casting as Joker and Bond respectively, and they proved everyone wrong. "Yeah, but they had acting chops." So does Affleck, at least in his recent movies. Daredevil, while shitty, was over a decade ago. That Bennifer tabloid bullshit was years ago. Gone Baby Gone, The Town, and Argo were universally lauded as great movies, and Affleck acted in the two of them. None of them were worse off for him being in it. He won a fucking Oscar for Best Picture, and his fingerprints were all over that movie, in front and behind the camera. He's been in actor jail long enough, and I think he's learned enough from Daredevil.

The concern for me are Snyder and Goyer. Hopefully the Nolans and even Affleck have some input on the script.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2013)

Well both those actors didn't have much of a career before then (Ledger just a small one).  Affleck has been making movies since the 90's so it's not like we don't know if he has chops or not.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Do these petitions even work if there are A LOT of them?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> *Fans Petition Warner Bros. to Remove Ben Affleck as Batman*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay it's enough, we haven't even seen him in cape yet. I'm having Hathaway flashbacks who later turned out as the best thing in the movie.



its funny cuz they don't have the patience to see him in the costume first.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Ledger's been in movies since the 90's to early 2000's 

Two movies are the only proof people have of this so called terrible acting and in one of them he was arguably the brightest spot of the Movie, that being said , Daredevil has wayyy more stuff wrong with it than Ben's acting, for one thing a meh script and a mediocre Director.

For Gigli , I don't have the words.  But seriously if all it took was two shit performances to  be considered a shit actor, then you might as well add half of the actors in Hollywood  to that list, including Pacino , Deniro, Dicaprio,Pitt, Hanks, Depp, Downey, Ledger ,Clooney. hell even  Denzel has a few stinkers, but I wouldn't dub him a terrible actor because of them.

Fact of the matter is , this "Affleck is shit " trend only started because of two , maybe three roles he's played, and a *very* terrible  media covered relationship with JLo. Before then he wasn't this hated, not even close.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

Them seriously offering the role to Ryan Goslimg makes me more worried than anything else.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2013)

Why he's a great actor


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

Being a great actor and being able to play Batman are two different things. All this makes me feel like WB is more worried about having a big name in the role than actually making inspired casting.

We've seen a lot of what Gosling and Affleck have to offer at this point and nothing they've done points out they can play Batman. The exact opposite for Affleck actually.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2013)

Hamm would have been a great choice.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

We should wait for the trailer , I don't think this is dead on arrival, he could surprise us.

Don't get it twisted tho, I understand what certain concerns  people have.

I'm just trying to  embrace  the positives more so than the negatives alone.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2013)

Gosling's a great actor until he opens his mouth.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Dat chin tho , Yo.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Hamm would have been a great choice.



Don't remind me of the wasted opportunity.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Hamm ain't got the jaw for da cowl.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 23, 2013)

The Rock acting like The Rock would be a better Batman than Ben Affleck.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Why he's a great actor



why yes, yes he is but that didn't at all save Daredevil. He couldn't adapt to the iconic elements of Matt Murdoch and the film was shit.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Gosling's a great actor until he opens his mouth.



Then you'll _love _Only God Forgives.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)

The year of 2014-2015 is going to be a mix of hilarious fail and win.  

Also looking forward to the escalation of the Marvel/DC feud.


----------



## Dil (Aug 23, 2013)

Bender said:


> why yes, yes he is but that didn't at all save Daredevil. He couldn't adapt to the iconic elements of Matt Murdoch and the film was shit.



I think he was talking about Ryan Gosling in reply to Suzuku's comment.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Bender said:


> why yes, yes he is but that didn't at all save Daredevil. He couldn't adapt to the iconic elements of Matt Murdoch and the film was shit.



Indeed, kind of like how Chris Evans couldn't save the Fantastic Four movie. He's going to be such a shitty Captain America!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2013)

Affleck is shit because of only two roles?

Reindeer Games
Gigli
Daredevil
Paycheck
Pearl Harbor
Armageddon
Changing Lanes




Argo


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)

FitzChivalry said:


> My initial reaction was incredulous laughter. I could not believe it was true and actually laughed out loud in disbelief. Then I got a kick out of the internet losing its collective shit.
> 
> Now that I've come off my knee-jerk reaction, let's put this in perspective. Heath Ledger and Daniel Craig took shit for their casting as Joker and Bond respectively, and they proved everyone wrong. "Yeah, but they had acting chops." So does Affleck, at least in his recent movies. Daredevil, while shitty, was over a decade ago. That Bennifer tabloid bullshit was years ago. Gone Baby Gone, The Town, and Argo were universally lauded as great movies, and Affleck acted in the two of them. None of them were worse off for him being in it. He won a fucking Oscar for Best Picture, and his fingerprints were all over that movie, in front and behind the camera. He's been in actor jail long enough, and I think he's learned enough from Daredevil.
> 
> The concern for me are Snyder and Goyer. Hopefully the Nolans and even Affleck have some input on the script.



HOMIE

*HOMIE*


The thing with Heath Ledger is that he did an exceptional as fuck adapting into the roles given to him. Affleck's for Daredevil wasn't. He didn't put the slightest bit of improvising effort into being Daredevil.


----------



## Bender (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Indeed, kind of like how Chris Evans couldn't save the Fantastic Four movie. He's going to be such a shitty Captain America!



That's idiotic dude. Not now or ever had I have that thought of Chris Evans being Captain America. He looked the part and pulled if off with incredible ease. He also did an awesome job at bringing Scott Pilgrim comic antagonist Lucas Lee to life on the big screen just like the other actors did for their respective character. 

Also Chris Evans *SAVE* Fantastic Four? Dude it was more than just him. All the actors who were the Fantastic Four did a great job. Jessica Alba did, the guy who played Mr. Fantastic, the guy played "The Thing" did.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 23, 2013)

FitzChivalry said:


> *The concern for me are Snyder and Goyer.*


This is the REAL problem the DC adaptations face...while everyone is focusing on Affleck, these two Jokers will destroy the brands from behind the camera. 





> Hopefully the Nolans and even Affleck have some input on the script.


This is the only hope to counter balance the aforementioned mediocrity.

I seriously hope Affleck comes into this movie thinking like a director as opposed to just an actor.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder what his Batman voice will sound like.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Affleck is shit because of only two roles?
> 
> Reindeer Games
> Gigli
> ...



Oh, nothing after 2004, then? This is why it pays to research your trolling. At this point you are posting too much with too little. You gotta hang back and wait for your moment, otherwise you just look like a bitch who tryin' too hard.

[YOUTUBE]v3rhQc666Sg[/YOUTUBE]



> Argo



Well, Good Will Hunting, The Town, Shakespeare in Love, Hollywoodland. Hell, I liked him in State of Play and he was fine in Clear and Present Danger.



Bender said:


> That's idiotic dude. Not now or ever had I have that thought of Chris Evans being Captain America.



Apparently you have not now or ever thought of using intelligible grammar, either. 



> He looked the part and pulled if off with incredible ease. He also did an awesome job at bringing Scott Pilgrim comic antagonist Lucas Lee to life on the big screen just like the other actors did for their respective character.



And he did a shitty job in a lot of other stuff. My God, I wanted to strangle him by the end of the Losers. And does anyone remember _Push_? No? Well, there's a reason for that...

Actually, given their films, they are actually rather comparable, I think. Evans still does shitty movies (What's Your Number). The difference is that Evans got a good action script in his hands and hasn't tried his hand at directing.



> Also Chris Evans *SAVE* Fantastic Four? Dude it was more than just him. All the actors who were the Fantastic Four did a great job. Jessica Alba did, the guy who played Mr. Fantastic, the guy played "The Thing" did.



LOL. Man, when you troll you gotta take a stance people believe. This is amateur-level shit right here.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2013)

Affleck was amazing in _Pearl Harbor_.  His performance nearly brought me to tears, that's a special kind of awesome right there.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Let's live in the now.

State of Play, The Town , Argo.

This is a very different Ben Affleck from the early 2000's, these outdated excuses are counterproductive.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Dream said:


> Affleck was amazing in _Pearl Harbor_.  His performance nearly brought me to tears, that's a special kind of awesome right there.



He was so much better in Armageddon. That was a Master-class.

(By the by: Holy shit, I forgot how amazing the cast of Armageddon was. Not in their performances, but that's a pretty great list of actors.)


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 23, 2013)

Just gonna post this again....He has the Arkham Orgins Jaw.  O-o


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

Tbh the more I think about the more I'm coming around to it. This may have been the first bit of good news on the film and DC's universe in general. I'm really interested in a Ben Affleck directed Bat movie. And he's going to be the most physically imposing Batman we've ever had.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

I really hope they cast Bryan Cranston as Lex now. The chances go up with Affleck on board too. If Cranston is lex though then Cavill will be hilariously overshadowed in this movie.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I really hope they cast Bryan Cranston as Lex now. The chances go up with Affleck on board too. If Cranston is lex though then Cavill will be hilariously overshadowed in this movie.



I think it's a great chance for him to show range. I'd love to see him interviewing Wayne and Luthor as Clark.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

^ Maybe but it's really hard to see him holding his own with Affleck much less Bryan Cranston who steals every scene he's in. And Lex is just Walter Wright without the baggage of family, meaning Cranston would just have an easier time portraying the character. 

Anyway, Variety talks about how MoS underperforming lead to Batman/Superman.



When $650m is underperforming something is wrong with Hollywood. It's the same thing with Pacific Rim. The movie will make over $400m worldwide and still may be seen as a failure. Not everything is going to be the Avengers or The Dark Knight. That said, I did think that MoS would make over $800m until I saw the movie. That being the case they should have gotten a new writer and director. If MoS weren't so critically panned it probably would have grossed way more domestically given the amount of hype it generated. While I like the idea of Batman in a follow up to MoS, WB is putting the blame in the wrong place.

btw I've never seen casting news blow up like this. Ben Affleck as Batman broke the internet.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Maybe but it's really hard to see him holding his own with Affleck much less Bryan Cranston who steals every scene he's in. And Lex is just Walter Wright without the baggage of family, meaning Cranston would just have an easier time portraying the character.



I think he'll hold up against Affleck. I think Cavill has some chops and presence as Supes, and I think the next movie will show it off more because he's not playing David Banner again.

As to Cranston... I do agree he'll probably steal scenes. But that's kind of what Luthor does: just about every incarnation of Luthor that's worth a damn could do it. Hackman, Spacey, Brown, Rolston, even Rosenbaum... it's really almost part of the character. If he's not stealing scenes, he's not really Luthor. It's like a Joker who doesn't steal scenes; that dog just don't hunt.



> Anyway, Variety talks about how MoS underperforming lead to Batman/Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> When $650m is underperforming something is wrong with Hollywood. It's the same thing with Pacific Rim. The movie will make over $400m worldwide and still may be seen as a failure. Not everything is going to be the Avengers or The Dark Knight. That said, I did think that MoS would make over $800m until I saw the movie. That being the case they should have gotten a new writer and director. If MoS weren't so critically panned it probably would have grossed way more domestically given the amount of hype it generated. While I like the idea of Batman in a follow up to MoS, WB is putting the blame in the wrong place.



Eh, they are quoting Robinov, who really said some stupid stuff.

Though given the talk recently, I feel like this isn't going to be nearly as much of a Batman movie as everyone was worrying about. I think this is still going to be a Superman thing.



> btw I've never seen casting news blow up like this. Ben Affleck as Batman broke the internet.



I think this is the biggest nerd-role ever. The only other time you'll see something like this is when they cast the next Joker, whether that's next year or ten years away.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I think he'll hold up against Affleck. I think Cavill has some chops and presence as Supes, and I think the next movie will show it off more because he's not playing David Banner again.
> 
> As to Cranston... I do agree he'll probably steal scenes. But that's kind of what Luthor does: just about every incarnation of Luthor that's worth a damn could do it. Hackman, Spacey, Brown, Rolston, even Rosenbaum... it's really almost part of the character. If he's not stealing scenes, he's not really Luthor. It's like a Joker who doesn't steal scenes; that dog just don't hunt.


But are they really going to make his Superman more like...Superman? The Superman in that movie had next to no personality...like seriously, if they had just typecast another 6''2' square jawed white guy there wouldn't have been much different. He was more dry than Bale's Bruce/Batman. He's got a lot to prove to me before I agree he can stand with Affleck and Cranston, who are going to bring personality to their roles no matter what. Cavill can't give a monotone, dry portrayal again or people are going to forget Superman is supposed to be the star of the film.



> Eh, they are quoting Robinov, who really said some stupid stuff.
> 
> Though given the talk recently, I feel like this isn't going to be nearly as much of a Batman movie as everyone was worrying about. I think this is still going to be a Superman thing.


I agree, it's clear this is going to be a Superman movie with Batman in it. It even has all of the Metropolis cast returning. But what's also clear is that Superman is going to be completely Batman's bitch in his own movie. It's really all set up for Cavill to be completely upstaged.



> I think this is the biggest nerd-role ever. The only other time you'll see something like this is when they cast the next Joker, whether that's next year or ten years away.


And when they recast Iron Man I think.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> But are they really going to make his Superman more like...Superman? The Superman in that movie had next to no personality...like seriously, if they had just typecast another 6''2' square jawed white guy there wouldn't have been much different. He was more dry than Bale's Bruce/Batman. He's got a lot to prove to me before I agree he can stand with Affleck and Cranston, who are going to bring personality to their roles no matter what. Cavill can't give a monotone, dry portrayal again or people are going to forget Superman is supposed to be the star of the film.



I think he had personality, he just had limited chances to show it. Again, when you are playing a guy isolating himself from society it's difficult to show who you are. I think he's going to be a more confident Superman, plus we are going to see Clark being Clark.

And I don't think Bale's Bruce/Batman were dry. I just wrote this up somewhere else, but the Flass scene where he yells at him is so antithetical to the previous incarnations of movie Batman it's kind of startling. Batman in the movies was in control all the time. Bale plays the role with a lot more aggression and is totally willing to be a psycho in a Bat costume in a way the others couldn't.

Plus his Wayne was amazing.



> I agree, it's clear this is going to be a Superman movie with Batman in it. It even has all of the Metropolis cast returning. But what's also clear is that Superman is going to be completely Batman's bitch in his own movie. It's really all set up for Cavill to be completely upstaged.



I dunno. I'm not convinced yet that he's going to completely fuck him over. The more I read, the more I think Batman is going to play almost a mentor-ish role. There might be some conflict, but I don't think it's going to carry through the movie.



> And when they recast Iron Man I think.



Ah, very true. Perhaps if they decided to redo Harry Potter, too. I'm sure we could name a few more if we thought about it.


----------



## Vice (Aug 23, 2013)

Eh, Ben has the benefit of Bale being pretty mediocre as Batman. I'll reserve judgment for now.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I think he had personality, he just had limited chances to show it. Again, when you are playing a guy isolating himself from society it's difficult to show who you are. I think he's going to be a more confident Superman, plus we are going to see Clark being Clark.
> 
> And I don't think Bale's Bruce/Batman were dry. I just wrote this up somewhere else, but the Flass scene where he yells at him is so antithetical to the previous incarnations of movie Batman it's kind of startling. Batman in the movies was in control all the time. Bale plays the role with a lot more aggression and is totally willing to be a psycho in a Bat costume in a way the others couldn't.
> 
> Plus his Wayne was amazing.


I didn't mean to imply Bale's performance was dry, just that when you have a situation where Superman is more dry than Batman then you're doing something wrong.



> I dunno. I'm not convinced yet that he's going to completely fuck him over. The more I read, the more I think Batman is going to play almost a mentor-ish role. There might be some conflict, but I don't think it's going to carry through the movie.


I think the opposite, it's going to be the crux of the movie up until the third act. It will be mentor-esque, certainly, but it will be through hostile means up until where they come together to take down whatever. He's not going to be friendly with Superman by any stretch and will treat him as an enemy for 2/3rds of the film, I'm confident on that given what they've said and we know about the character. Not to mention they're not taking inspiration from The Dark Knight Returns for nothing. I'm sure the portion of the story they're taking from that is the core conflict between Superman and Batman, and that doesn't lend itself well to even a begrudging respect for most of the story.

Basically, I think Bruce will see Superman as an anomaly he didn't and can't account for, and as a guy who lives by having contingency plans for his contingency plans that will eat away at him; and above all else he will see him as a character playing god, and he will not take kindly to that at all especially since he killed someone and leveled a city in the process. Superman will learn from Batman through their antagonism, and in that way he will be a mentor, but I don't think Batman will be actively giving Superman advice and shit. I wouldn't be surprised if Bruce actually teams up with Lex at the beginning of the film to find a way to counteract Superman in case he ever got out of control.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

I  don't wanna speak too soon, but Affleck's 6'4 , caveman jaw could be the Bats we've always deserved.

Let's hope he's more of a detective than Bale's.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2013)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Variety is so fucking pathetic.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

Detective Batman is great and we haven't seen him since Adam West...but I kind of want to see Batman portrayed as what he ultimately is: A lunatic vigilante who just so happens to have a code.

I'm talking straight up year one, wild card, psycho bats just getting off on the adrenaline of scaring the shit out of bad guys. A guy who oozes menace despite being just a dude in a Halloween costume. 

It would be a great contrast to Cavill's somber introspective Superman.

If we get another broody Batman with this current Supes I may just slip into a boredom comma in the next film...


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2013)

@Suzuku

The friend needs to shave.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> That's idiotic dude. Not now or ever had I have that thought of Chris Evans being Captain America. He looked the part and pulled if off with incredible ease. He also did an awesome job at bringing Scott Pilgrim comic antagonist Lucas Lee to life on the big screen just like the other actors did for their respective character.
> 
> Also Chris Evans *SAVE* Fantastic Four? Dude it was more than just him. All the actors who were the Fantastic Four did a great job. Jessica Alba did, the guy who played Mr. Fantastic, the guy played "The Thing" did.



I don't think you know much about movies.  http://www.businessinsider.com/heath-ledger-was-criticized-before-played-joker-2013-8


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

naw man, that just makes him look crazier...the stubble gives him that "_I give so few fucks that not even my hygiene matters right now_"


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2013)

lol man oh man the denial of Guy Gardner is painful and at the same time unbelievably hilarious to look at. 

Also lol, Chris Evans didn't have squat to do with the bad writing of films of "The losers" nor "Push". The former had neglected a lot of important plot points and key materials from the comics and was just cringing. Push was a convoluted psychic mess. On another note it's funny you saying I'm trolling and yet you're using personal insults to have the upper-hand in our discussion. 

Man Of Steel sucked and the lack of coinciding with it not even lasting a week at the top of the box office nor having pleasing reviews from critics and bordering between poor to decent from movie goers testifies to its mediocrity. 

Just in case people forgot I'll say it a freaking 'gain: weeks ago.at.comic-con.room.full.of.people.HATED MAN OF STEEL. 

Get over it. That film was just as bad, mixed bag then hell yes everyone has just as much right to talk shit about Superman/Batman film. 

Speaking of me talking time at comic-con here's the panel where Stan Lee brings up Brandon Routh and everyone tells Stan Lee how shit the film was

[YOUTUBE]7fY9U_m5rxQ[/YOUTUBE]

12:52 he brings up Brandon Routh

@Mider T

DUDE, you have no idea what you're talking about. Like. NO.IDEA.

Affleck tried his hand at Daredevil.Failed. 

Even if characterization based on writing was off he couldn't meld his mind with that of a super hero character in film. Heath could. Gave us the most epic portrayal of the Joker.In ever.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

*yawns*  

In other  news, Joss has faith. 



Joss said:


> Joss Whedon ‏@josswhedon 2h
> 
> Affleck'll crush it. He's got the chops, he's got the chin -- just needs the material. Affleck & Cavill toe to toe -- I'm in.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> That's idiotic dude. Not now or ever had I have that thought of Chris Evans being Captain America. He looked the part and pulled if off with incredible ease. He also did an awesome job at bringing Scott Pilgrim comic antagonist Lucas Lee to life on the big screen just like the other actors did for their respective character.
> 
> Also Chris Evans *SAVE* Fantastic Four? Dude it was more than just him. All the actors who were the Fantastic Four did a great job. Jessica Alba did, the guy who played Mr. Fantastic, the guy played "The Thing" did.



>Jessica Alba

>Good Job

>


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2013)

@Rindaman

Well ain't he a kind jack. Yeah, Affleck needs "The material". Something Snyder and Goyer can't deliver.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Dunno , Ive seen Snyder put some good stuff out, not everything will be great and ground breaking.

I like Watchmen and 300.  I hate Suckerpunch.

MAYBE, i'll like Man Of Steel , when I finally get around to watching it.

It's Goyer who's the hack in my eyes, just be glad he's not directing, it'd be Blade Trinity all over again.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2013)

@Rindaman

MOS was only at the top spot of the box office for one week. And it was not popular with film goers due to how mixed lots are in regards to it.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Grossed more than Nolan's Begins. 

Guarantee you the sequel for it makes more than Dark Knight.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Mider T
> 
> DUDE, you have no idea what you're talking about. Like. NO.IDEA.
> 
> ...



Great comeback

Tell you what, why don't you actually read my post before responding next time, then read the thread.  Everything you're saying has already been addressed.  I guess...I just expected too much of you.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Rindaman
> 
> Well ain't he a kind jack. Yeah, Affleck needs "The material". Something Snyder and Goyer can't deliver.



I don't know what your problem with Snyder is, literally the only bad movie he did was "Sucker Punch" and really that was more or less dragged down by bad screenwriting anyway 

Really I'm more worried about Goyer since I think its a terrible idea for WB to choose the guy who wrote Blade Trinity, Ghost Rider 1 & 2 and Puppet Master vs. Demonic Toys to write the JL movie.

Goyer is a mediocre writer imo he wrote some good ones and some terrible ones.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Dil (Aug 24, 2013)

"His acting skill is not even close to being believable as Bruce Wayne and he won't do the role justice," Ludlow argues. "He's not built, nor is he intimidating enough for the role of Batman. His portrayal of Daredevil was atrocious and he's not remotely close to an action star. Please find someone else."

Does Batman have to be built? He's in his suit anyway which makes him look built.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm gonna stay open-minded for this guy, after all Heath Ledger wasn't supposed to be a good choise to play Joker, but he completely nailed it.

And I'm happy Christian Bale didn't come back as I would never want to see his version of more realistic-like Batman in a movie like this so I am glad they don't connect Nolan's masterpieces to this kind of movie. Not that I am that interested about Batman vs. Superman movie anyway.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2013)

@Mider T

Ohhh, such a badass. Thinking you have the best insults and are such a mr.knows-everything. Reality check chief: ya don't. Much less about the movie industry.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 24, 2013)

Jay Leno shouls be consindered as well


1. Jon Hamm
2. Russel Crowe ( I don't fucking care if he already played Jor-El)
3. Liam Neeson (I don't fucking care if he was Ras Al Ghul)
4. Joaquin Phoenix/Jay Leno/Bradley Cooper/Sean Bean

Honourable mentoins: Clint Eastwood, Jason Seagel, Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Should have been JGL.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

JGL is too good for Zach Synder to direct him into a blackhole of cliche and Michael Bay-like grandiose disaster porn.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Robin/Nightwing.

I expect him to appear soon.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

CBM.com said:


> If you remember Ben Affleck in The Town, you might wonder why he needs to work out at all, but a new report states that the actor is preparing to play the Caped Crusader* by undergoing an intense two hour a day training regime.*
> 
> 
> There have been MANY complaints from fans about the fact that Ben Affleck has been cast as the new Batman in Zack Snyder's upcoming movie, with one of the main ones being that the 41 year old actor is buff enough to play the Caped Crusader. Well, a new report indicates that the Argo star is already hard at work getting ready to take on Superman in 2015! "A source tells Us Weekly that the actor, director and father of three has been working hard to get buff -- training two hours a day to transform his physique." So, that should at least put some minds at ease! As you can see from the photo above, Affleck has had no trouble getting into shape in the recent past and Guardians of the Galaxy's Chris Pratt is the perfect example of an actor who has completely transformed their physical appearance for a superhero role. What do you guys think? Will Affleck's Batman be more than enough of a match for Henry Cavill's Superman?




Y'all need to stop hating on da homie Ben, he's officially the closest we'll  get to an Arkham Orgins Batman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

Two hours a day.


----------



## synthax (Aug 24, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Two hours a day.



Why is that so funny?


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah, around 1h30 mins ~ 2h30 mins are in the norm.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Because , he's never done two-a-days in his life so he's  laughing  it off, like Batfleck aint putting work in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

Two hours a day


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Two hours a day


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Lol most of you cats have probably never even committed to a 30min work out, stop with the ridiculous judgements.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

Ben Affleck's two hours of mallwalking per day isn't impressing anyone.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Not impressed Ghost.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2013)

When I read two hours a day that did sound kind of basic. I do two hours a day too and it's not that intensive. Maybe with the meal plan and everything it'll be more significant gains.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

I usually do 1h of lifting, 35 cardio, and sometimes 30-1h swimming.

5 times a week.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

He's 41. 

Did we really expect him to get a, what? 8 hour a day work out?

Couple this with the guy already being 6'4 , and I think he's good as far as size is concerned... He just has to bulk it up.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah, he'll do it fine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

Dat feel when Affleck forgets his leg days


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm more concerned about his fight training. 

If I see all elbows and forearms going on like with Bale , I'll walk out of the Theatre, straight up.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Gashir still butthurt that MOS was a good movie


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

2 hour per day workout especially for a 40+ year old is pretty fucking a intense

Hell I got to the gym 2 times a week for 30 minutes and it only took me a month to get a fucking six pack, considering that the movie is still 2 years away, I think we're good.



TittyNipple said:


> I usually do 1h of lifting, 35 cardio, and sometimes 30-1h swimming.
> 
> 5 times a week.



calling bullshit on this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

Godzilla lazy as hell.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Godzilla lazy as hell.



Can't be lazy if he's doing this shit.

[YOUTUBE]gkzSEhndXaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> I'm more concerned about his fight training.
> 
> If I see all elbows and forearms going on like with Bale , I'll walk out of the Theatre, straight up.


They should take notes from the Russo Brothers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

That was all Jet Jaguar.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2013)

Olympic athletes do 6-8 hours a day, are generally in the prime of their life, and are going for absolute peak performance (which results in diminishing returns).  All Affleck is going for is looking good and maybe some stunt work where he has to lift something or do a pull up.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> They should take notes from the Russo Brothers.



Still haven't seen the Winter Soldier footage, but I hear they're gonna do some Amazing things with Cap's hand-to-hand skills.




Wesley said:


> Olympic athletes do 6-8 hours a day, are generally in the prime of their life, and are going for absolute peak performance (which results in diminishing returns).  All Affleck is going for is looking good and maybe some stunt work where he has to lift something or do a pull up.



Pretty much this. 

Plus, he's FRICKIN 41!!!!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Godzilla and GOTG are going to be the top 2014 flicks.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Godzilla lazy as hell.



I don't mess with perfection, let's see you fuck up the earth's tectonic plates sometime


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

I know none of these are official concept art of Batfleck , but I can't help but get stoked by how legit he might look in cape and cowl.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

Is that the arkhamverse suit?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2013)

Compared to Hugh Jackman's workout, two hours is fucking chuunin level.Hugh is 44 btw


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Aug 24, 2013)

Guys, i'm more worried about the action setpieces. Superman showed some pretty great feats in MOS; how will Batman compare? Maybe they will focus more on his intelligence/ gadgets? If thats the case then fox better not be making all his shit like in DK trilogy. 

Bryan Cranston will make the movie if he gets cast; I seriously see him as pulling a Joker level performance (if not higher) for Lex. They better not cast that goof from Green Lantern instead.......


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Compared to Hugh Jackman's workout, two hours is fucking chuunin level.Hugh is 44 btw



Wolverine > Batman, though


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

y'all mofo's acting like he isn't going to use the juice.

1 butt shot every two weeks with a basic workout regiment over the next 2 years and Batfleck will swole the fuck up like the Rock in Fast 6.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2013)

Rock was doing roids for Pain and Gain


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 24, 2013)

I could hide from the cops in the space between the Rocks pectorals...the guy is fucking insanely huge.

I saw a picture of him as a 15 year old and his shoulders looked like he had to cross thresholds sideways.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

If Feige doesn't give the Luke Cage role to the Rock , and the Iron Fist role to Ray Park, then he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Compared to Hugh Jackman's workout, two hours is fucking chuunin level.Hugh is 44 btw



1. He was 31 when he got ripped

2. He needed to bulk up alot more than Ben did


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 24, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> *Guys, i'm more worried about the action setpieces. Superman showed some pretty great feats in MOS; how will Batman compare?* Maybe they will focus more on his intelligence/ gadgets? If thats the case then fox better not be making all his shit like in DK trilogy.
> 
> Bryan Cranston will make the movie if he gets cast; I seriously see him as pulling a Joker level performance (if not higher) for Lex. They better not cast that goof from Green Lantern instead.......



Read Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't worry gents.  We still have Beware the Batman.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 24, 2013)

I wonder how Affleck must be feeling reading all the comments about him online.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 24, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Guys, i'm more worried about the action setpieces. Superman showed some pretty great feats in MOS; how will Batman compare? Maybe they will focus more on his intelligence/ gadgets? If thats the case then fox better not be making all his shit like in DK trilogy.



I think he's going to be much less Bale's "Crusader" and much more Morrison's "Batgod". He'll be a fanastic detective and an incredible planner. As for gadgets, I think we are going to see a lot more wild stuff. I fully expect to see their version of the Batwing immediately.

Though I'll be honest: I don't think you can top the Tumbler when it comes to Batmobiles.

Edit: Kevin Smith for !



> Bryan Cranston will make the movie if he gets cast; I seriously see him as pulling a Joker level performance (if not higher) for Lex. *They better not cast that goof from Green Lantern instead.......*



Hey now, we don't need to be ripping down Mark Strong to build up Bryan Cranston. Bryan Cranston builds himself up.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 24, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I think he's going to be much less Bale's "Crusader" and much more Morrison's "Batgod". He'll be a fanastic detective and an incredible planner. As for gadgets, I think we are going to see a lot more wild stuff. I fully expect to see their version of the Batwing immediately.



I'll die a happy man if this Batman ever makes it the big screen.


As for the Batmobiles, I love the Tumbler too, but wouldn't the good old fashion long body from the old animated series and Burton films be a welcomed sight?

Tbh, would not mind the New 52 model.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 25, 2013)

I go to Spain for one week and this is what happens.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 25, 2013)

I laughed out loud when I read this.

Terrible decision.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 25, 2013)

You know, a Batman movie written by Kevin Smith, directed by Ben Affleck, with Affleck also starring as Batman would probably be amazing.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> When I read two hours a day that did sound kind of basic. I do two hours a day too and it's not that intensive. Maybe with the meal plan and everything it'll be more significant gains.





TittyNipple said:


> I usually do 1h of lifting, 35 cardio, and sometimes 30-1h swimming.
> 
> 5 times a week.





Rindaman said:


> He's 41.
> 
> Did we really expect him to get a, what? 8 hour a day work out?
> 
> Couple this with the guy already being 6'4 , and I think he's good as far as size is concerned... He just has to bulk it up.



Anything over two hours is over training after a certain point the muscle becomes unresponsive, so the two hours is ideal.  Affleck is bang on in his training nothing lazy or stupid about what his doing.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 25, 2013)

So Christian Bale rejected the offer


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 25, 2013)

Ign said:


> Better get used to the new big screen Batman Ben Affleck because it sounds like he's going to be around for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 25, 2013)

I want to be there when they film in Toronto.

I WILL FIND THEM.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nz7iC8D7HC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Stark (Aug 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I wonder how Affleck must be feeling reading all the comments about him online.



He's like: "I'm the Batman they deserve but not the one they need."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> You know, a Batman movie written by Kevin Smith, directed by Ben Affleck, with Affleck also starring as Batman would probably be amazing.



Except for the part with Kevin Smith writing and Ben Affleck starring, you're right on the money.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 25, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I wonder how Affleck must be feeling reading all the comments about him online.


He kisses his oscars then has a quickie with Jennifer Garner then takes the elevator down to his hot tub, smokes a cuban cigar, stretches out, and laughs.


----------



## Aging Boner (Aug 25, 2013)

Affleck's gonna be alright; he's a family man now, he's matured and he doesn't want to be the most hated man on the internet for the rest of his life.


Someone needs to assassinate Goyer though. And make Snyder an offer he can't refuse...


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait how exactly is him being Batman a bad choice?

With Michael Keaton I can understand because he doesn't look like Bruce Wayne, and the only movies he was known for was Beetlejuice and Mr. Mom.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 25, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> With Michael Keaton I can understand because he doesn't look like Bruce Wayne, and the only movies he was known for was Beetlejuice and Mr. Mom.



Keaton was a fine Bruce Wayne.  Downbeat, eccentric, billionarie.  He didn't try to be the farthest thing from Batman like Bale's Bruce Wayne.  He was simply an unassuming and quirky guy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2013)

oh god its happeneing


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't do it Cranston you're a talented actor


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2013)

> Other rumoured castings include Matt  Damon as Aquaman or Martian Manhunter, and Mark Strong could join in the  role of Green Lantern mentor Sinestro, which he played in 2011's Green  Lantern.
> 
> ​




oh it just gets betterrrrrrrrr
​


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2013)

end of page type ish


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2013)

>reports Cosmic Book News.

Guys...as I keep saying this is bullshit. Dailymail sucks.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 26, 2013)

.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Cromer (Aug 26, 2013)

Patton Oswalt has a valid point, you know


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm late to this thread. What page do the funny pics start coming?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 26, 2013)

Just saying

People didn't criticize ledger because they were afraid he'd be a bad joker

People criticized Ledger because he thought he'd make the Joker into a gay cowboy


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 26, 2013)

hitokugutsu said:


> So Christian Bale rejected the offer



I'm glad he did, I would never want them to connect Nolan's Batman to this kind of movie.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2013)

The internet has been uproarious about these castings before and the last real bad casting from a comicbook movie was Ryan Reynolds as Green Lantern.

Watching the movies Affleck has made since he became a serious actor he can pull of the role. I don't think he can be better than Bale, actually no one probably thinks he can be better than Bale, but he can bring some new stuff to the table. 

The real shortcomings aren't going to come from Affleck they're probably going to come from Snyder because he has shown he is a completely inferior director to Nolan. Capable actor with not so good direction.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 26, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> The internet has been uproarious about these castings before and the last real bad casting from a comicbook movie was Ryan Reynolds as Green Lantern.
> 
> Watching the movies Affleck has made since he became a serious actor he can pull of the role. I don't think he can be better than Bale, actually no one probably thinks he can be better than Bale, but he can bring some new stuff to the table.
> 
> The real shortcomings aren't going to come from Affleck they're probably going to come from Snyder because he has shown he is a completely inferior director to Nolan. *Capable actor with not so good direction.*



Just because Snyder isn't as good as Nolan doesn't mean he gives bad direction, literally out of the 6 movies he directed the only bad one was Sucker Punch and really that was just because the screenwritors were told to make an action-packed thriller out of dancing strippers


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Just because Snyder isn't as good as Nolan doesn't mean he gives bad direction, literally out of the 6 movies he directed the only bad one was Sucker Punch and really that was just because the screenwritors were told to make an action-packed thriller out of dancing strippers



I should articulate better. In relation to Nolan he's not so good and on top of that he lacks the gravitas to rein in the actor. It's like the shit from other Moore graphic novels turned into movies. I mean of the 6 movies he's never had to deal with someone of Affleck's stature and I say stature because the dude is recognized as a better director than Snyder. I don't think Snyder has made a movie that was truly great, not just great for the genre but cross-over great. I can't the say the same of Affleck and especially not of Nolan.

So yea in my opinion I don't think Affleck would be the problem if anything it would be Snyder. Not so good might have been too strong of a connotation but his inferiority really stands out.

I really liked what he did in MoS alot. I don't have the same nostalgia boner or care about how "dark" it was so I'm not a "hater" of the dude I just don't think he is good enough.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2013)

I really love Snyder's action persona, truly one of the best in current cinema.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel like the action pieces in MoS were extraordinary. Seeing Supes in live action on screen fighting the way he should be fighting might make me overrate the scenes some but I absolutely loved the carnage. Couldn't give a shit about the CG.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Oswalt could have made a worse Penguin:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1byycwl8qgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 26, 2013)

this is coming from a guy who has a retarded ass show on Adult Swim


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 26, 2013)

LOL , gotta love Patton for telling it like it is.


He's right though man, people are losing their shit over the Affleck of ten years ago being cast. 

Rather than Ben Affleck of recent years, the talented writer/director and star of the critically acclaimed  Argo and The Town.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 26, 2013)

Pattons acting of late is painful to watch


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2013)

His Avengers/Star Wars Filibuster was epic.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 26, 2013)

So I'm scrolling through old news and it seems Bryan rumours have been around before Cosmic Book and Daily Mail.

new dlc colors


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2013)

Runner Runner can help Affleck get some more credibility going into the role. I think he has enough considering the fact the guy hasn't done anything really shitty in a bit.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 26, 2013)

I have no doubt Cranston could do a great Luthor but if theres any hope for anything similar to Marvel stringing movies together and leading to a JL movie then it will need to be a young Luthor (I also think it is better if he is similar age to Clark).


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 26, 2013)

I do think its more of a coincidence that the director of the film of the year is cast in a film that WB desperately need to work, I think that not only do they think he will be a good Batman but having help Snyder from the sidelines along with Frank Miller and Nolan, they really are trying to make this work.

People say that WB are just a bunch of greedy execs and not like Marvel  when it comes to making movies but damn give them credit for attempting to make DC fans happy. (After all I'm still kinda pissed that the final Iron man villain was Killian a dude who only had 2 pages of screentime in all of Marvel comics )


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 26, 2013)

Guess its official now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 26, 2013)

interesting.............Official deal


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 27, 2013)

So I guess I will be watching and stanning this only for Cranston.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2013)

No, it's not official. At all. Not even tangible.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 27, 2013)

dat 4th chick on the left <3


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2013)

It's funny to see all of these sites report it , when nothing is really concrete, yet.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 27, 2013)

Cranston signs for 6 films as Lex, 6 divided by 2 is 3.. Half Life 3 is officially announced.


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2013)

[youtube]xQ-xVn_cKLM[/youtube]

Pretty much my opinion on all the bitching....


----------



## James Bond (Aug 27, 2013)

That argument about how people would rather bitch about Ben Affleck as Batman rather than some of the travesties going on in the world is rather stupid. Most people who mention the travesties such as the gangrapes are mostly doing it for themselves to be like "look at me, I care" rather than acctually caring.

You really think most people care about the stuff they post on twitter or do they just post whatever is trending to try and gain popularity/new followers? What's wrong with people posting about stuff that interests them even if it is something as stupid as "omg Ben Affleck is Batman"?


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's more about how people are acting like this is the biggest travesty _ever_ rather than just complaining about it. IDGAF if someone doesn't talk about tragedies going on in the world, but it really comes off as pathetic and self-centered when people lose their shit over something ultimately trivial. And I do mean lose their shit. It's not just posts like "I hate the Batman casting" it's stuff like "This ruined my life! I'm never watching Batman again!! This is the worst!"

I get that people are using hyperbole, but it doesn't make it any less annoying and stupid.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 27, 2013)

Ultimately I blame social media for most of the overdramatic attention seekers the internet has... but then again it has provided some gems for my amusement but also saddens me that there are people on this earth that are so naive and stupid. I see it everywhere, I like imgur as it does provide some quality images sometimes but the comments section is a perfect example of what I meant by people posting just to be popular rather than acctually posting genuine stuff.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 27, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> dat 4th chick on the left <3



in the words of Admiral Ackbar, "It's a Trap"


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 27, 2013)

The Soldier said:


> in the words of Admiral Ackbar, "It's a Trap"



Yeah, that Thor chick totally has a dick.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2013)

Haaa


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2013)

I like how RDJ smiled for his mugshot


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2013)

Doesn't get old.  

[YOUTUBE]3FvlIwuQBO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah alot of people forget there were alot of people out there saying that RDJ was going to ruin the Iron Man character, and yet what did it do? He made Iron man the most popular Marvel comics character, hell Tony replaced Spidey as Marvel's mascot.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 27, 2013)

So what you guys are saying is he's the Batman we need right now?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 27, 2013)

James Bond said:


> So what you guys are saying is he's the Batman we need right now?



I'd prefer him over Christian Bale tbh

Aside from being a great actor, its naturally for WB to get a big name to drag the asses in the seats. SInce MOS aside I only know Henry Cavill from that one Hellraiser movie a while back.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 27, 2013)

[youtube]30YW3wgRvyI[/youtube]


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2013)

James Bond said:


> So what you guys are saying is he's the Batman we need right now?



Only if he's  the Arkham Batman, 5 o'clock shadow and all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2013)

I just want more gadgets and better fight choreography.

...oh and detective work that doesn't just involve having people smell your breath.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2013)

They should bring back Rachel.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 27, 2013)

CBM said:


> Actor Matt Damon chimes in on his good friend Ben Affleck's decision to play Batman in the Man of Steel sequel, stating, "I think it will be great. It will be terrific. I know there are a lot of people grousing on the internet. I just think it's kind of funny." He continued, "You know, he's not playing King Lear. It's Batman! Certainly within his skill set. If anybody saw Argo or The Town, and all the work he's been doing lately, it's way more nuanced and interesting and way more difficult than Batman! Batman just sits there with his cowl over his head and whispers in a kinda gruff voice at people. Bruce Wayne is the more challenging part of the role, and Ben will be great at that."
> 
> When jokingly asked if Damon would play Robin in Batman vs Superman, Damon replied in good humor, "I am a little older than Ben. I never saw Robin as older than Batman. Somebody sent me a picture actually (of Matt's face photoshopped on Robin's body and Ben's on Batman's). It was really funny. But it's safe to say I won't be Robin."
> 
> Damon also touched on the recent Bourne rumors. While not confirming a return to the franchise, Matt did voice support for Jeremy Renner's take. "They were just trying to revitalise that franchise and I didn't mind at all. It didn't have anything to do with the movie that I made. It makes sense for a studio to keep those franchises as alive as they can, it makes business sense for them. I don't begrudge anybody that. I am a huge fan of Jeremy. I don't equate my Bourne movie with his. He didn't play the part of Jason Bourne. It's a totally different thing."


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 28, 2013)

love this pic


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2013)

Those comments about Batman are probably going to give him alot of backlash from hardcore fans


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

Same article posed twice.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

deleting it then, whoops.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]U4U4he3GgC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Aug 28, 2013)

epic editing

almost fell for it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

This idea isn't as bad as the Nicholas Cage Superman idea.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> This idea isn't as bad as the Nicholas Cage Superman idea.



That's because it isn't a bad idea at all.

That's like saying The Dark Knight wasn't as bad of an idea as Batman & Robin.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> This idea isn't as bad as the Nicholas Cage Superman idea.



Ghost Rider was bad enough, then they did a sequel


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]U4U4he3GgC4[/YOUTUBE]


Perfect Lex Luthor.  

Kal is fucked.  He's not winning this.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Perfect Lex Luthor.
> 
> Kal is fucked.  He's not winning this.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 28, 2013)

Superman >> Batman


----------



## Mael (Aug 28, 2013)

Honestly I don't see the need to freak out.  Batman is overexposed as fuck, yes, but Ben Affleck really isn't THAT awful an actor.  He's also a pretty damn good director.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 29, 2013)

[youtube]gZyfDajJM4I[/youtube]


----------



## superattackpea (Aug 30, 2013)

Why Would they do this!? WTF! WHY?

This was a horrible decision.

Seriously he was awful in Dare Devil, why cast? Why?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2013)

superattackpea said:


> Why Would they do this!? WTF! WHY?
> 
> This was a horrible decision.
> 
> *Seriously he was awful in Dare Devil, why cast? Why*?



No he wasn't


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 30, 2013)

Daredevil sucked as much as Ghost Rider


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 30, 2013)

superattackpea said:


> Why Would they do this!? WTF! WHY?
> 
> This was a horrible decision.
> 
> Seriously he was awful in Dare Devil, why cast? Why?



His performance in Daredevil is probably the last thing wrong with that movie, and it was 10 years ago, his acting skills have skyrocketed.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 30, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> His performance in Daredevil is probably the last thing wrong with that movie, and it was 10 years ago, his acting skills have skyrocketed.



oh god now that's funny


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2013)

^ Confirmed not to see The Town and Argo.


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 30, 2013)

BIG time confirmed.

Hell, even Company Man is good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2013)

I wanna see you guys defend Justin Timberlake as The Riddler, next.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 30, 2013)

JT would be the exact brand of fabulous we need for the Riddler.


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 30, 2013)

JT would be a perfect riddler.

Ben Affleck as batman is good.

We don't see this kind of bitching when Norton was replaced with some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as Hulk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2013)

JT gonna bring sexy back to The Riddler.


----------



## FeiHong (Aug 30, 2013)

This is fking ludicrous. Twenty seven pages of people whining about Ben Affleck being Batman. 

I wonder how Will McVoy will respond

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zqOYBabXmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Aug 31, 2013)

Can he really be any worse than Henry Cavill as Superman?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 31, 2013)

*Will Ben Affleck Make A Better Batman Than Christian Bale? Kevin Smith Seems To Think So.*



> We’ve covered quite a bit of news from Kevin Smith’s latest Hollywood Babble-On podcast, which really should be required listening for anyone who is either for or against Ben Affleck’s casting as Batman. From the previous articles, we’ve run on the podcast, several readers have remarked to us that they were initially against Ben Affleck playing Batman, but Smith’s comments actually turned them around on the idea.
> 
> 
> In the podcast, Smith describes Ben Affleck being cast as Batman as the greatest thing that ever happened. He waxes poetically about Affleck’s love of Batman, describing in detail a Batcave entrance that Ben Affleck built in his old house. He even theorizes that Affleck took the role so he can be like Robert Downey Jr. and have kids look up to him. However, we saved what will probably be Smith’s most controversial statements for last.
> ...


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't think Ben Affleck is going to be a bad Batman.

But all the pre-emptive praise he is getting is just annoying. I'm hearing more instances of "stop saying he'll be bad" than people actually saying that he'll be bad. 

Sounds like everybody is trying to convince themselves that Ben Affleck will be good more than trying to convince anyone else.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 31, 2013)

Hopefully he'll give Snyder tips on directing.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 31, 2013)

all the recent stuff Kevin Smith has directed has been a box office bomb


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 31, 2013)

>Kevin Smith 
>taking seriously  

Ben Affleck is his "friend", people need to stop taking what he says regarding this shit seriously. He has no legitimate objective opinion on this.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 31, 2013)

his movies of late suck


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm batman


----------



## Rindaman (Aug 31, 2013)

The appeal with Affleck comes with his directing of the Batman , more so than his acting.

But it's not like he's terrible.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 31, 2013)

You guys probably laughed at this guy as well being Batman


----------



## Əyin (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll consider this one if Affleck change his role from actor to director of the Supes vs Batman movie.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 1, 2013)

imo the Batman movies should've ended with _The Dark Knight Rises_. I don't think anyone can ever match Christian Bale's performances as Bruce/Batman.


----------



## FeiHong (Sep 1, 2013)

^
Someone must have said that about Adam West, or Michael Keaton...


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2013)

A _lot_ of people think someone can do better than Bale did.

I'd say the consensus for Bat-Bale is "good, not terrific". The number of videos making fun of his voice speak for themselves.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 2, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> imo the Batman movies should've ended with _The Dark Knight Rises_. I don't think anyone can ever match Christian Bale's performances as Bruce/Batman.



Aside from that, I'm with Morgan Freeman on the issue. IMHO, the reboot on Batman is too quick, even it's a bit insulting. The franchise should have stayed on this story for about a decade, then you can reboot it later. It's not like WB was in the situation of Sony where they had to make a film so they could keep the rights for Spidey.


----------



## FeiHong (Sep 2, 2013)

How is this a reboot? When this is Man of Steel 2nd movie? I don't think they will be focusing in on Batman that much. It's still going to be a Superman movie. Gosh people are blowing out of proportions...


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm talking about Batman who will be recasted and rebooted, siiiiiigh


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Batman should be a long-running franchise in-continuity with numerous other DC superhero movies, building up to a Justice League film. If TDKR was going to wrap up the Nolan Batverse story, then a reboot was inevitable (or semi-reboot, in this case). 

WB dropped the ball years ago by making _Superman Returns_- another semi-reboot, this time because it was ostensibly a sequel to _Superman 2-_ rather than rebooting the Superman franchise outright. That and messing up _Green Lantern._ But the fact that Christopher Nolan made / was allowed to make three stand-alone movies set in their own world, with a beginning middle and end, that in itself meant a reboot was inevitable. 

The Nolan films were influential, and important, and good, but they were ultimately an enjoyable waste of my time. Batman and Superman should be the cornerstone of a DC movie verse; its unfortunate that MoS and the Batman / Superman movie are the way that stone will be clumsily set, but we should have had something done years ago.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> The Nolan films were influential, and important, and good, but they were ultimately an enjoyable waste of my time. Batman and Superman should be the cornerstone of a DC movie verse; its unfortunate that MoS and the Batman / Superman movie are the way that stone will be clumsily set, but we should have had something done years ago.



"waste of time " bc they didn't fit into ur nerd gasm DC movie verse model?  jeez christ, batman is the only trilogy worth watching and just plain great movies.  I've said many times I believe it's the fans and their horrendous expectations and desires and fiddling with the creating by petition and by committee that makes some comic movies so terrible.


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 2, 2013)

The dark knight series was the perfect trilogy, it was the work that many should be inspired by.
Bale was also the perfect batman. They cannot be replaced we know.

But DC needs a generic superhero franchise like the avengers. Acting isn'timportant. It's just a summer blockbuster.
I mean only Downey jr was a decent actor and the rest were crap but look how it all turned out.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I did say _enjoyable_ waste of time.

Though I do have other problems with those movies other than them just not contributing to a DC movie verse. They felt much more less "good Batman movies" than "good movies with Batman in them", plus they had lots of plot issues and melodrama. "The only trilogy worth watching" is taking things too far. 

DC fans petitioning WB are only part of the problem, and a small one at that. WB only looks at those when their movies don't do as well as they hoped at the box office. WB simply don't know what they are doing, and either don't have a plan or keep changing their plans. And sometimes meddling in movies they do not understand.  Doesn't have to fit into "my nerd gasm DC movie verse model"; the problem is that _their_ model looks befuddled or non-existant.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2013)

The lips  on batman are different from Afflecks. So that's def not him


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2013)

"Only trilogy worth watching"? "The perfect trilogy"? Gettin' a bit hyperbolic, aren't we, fellas?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2013)

lotr is the only thing close, u need 10 hours


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 2, 2013)

Lotr is meh writing.

And yes. TDK is the perfect trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2013)

So you don't care for The Godfather, Back to the Future, Dollars, Toy Story, Mad Max, Star Wars, Vengeance trilogy, etc?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2013)

Toy Story and Godfather are the only ones worth while, compared to the Dark Knight Trilogy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> So you don't care for The Godfather, Back to the Future, Dollars, Toy Story, Mad Max, Star Wars, Vengeance trilogy, etc?



my bad, i meant to say since 2000.  i thought it but forgot to type it.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 3, 2013)

found this on google and laughed


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 3, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Toy Story and Godfather are the only ones worth while, compared to the Dark Knight Trilogy.



the godfather 1 and 2 are in another tier than the dark knight and i don't know anything about toy story. the dark knight is comparable to back to the future and star wars


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 3, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> the godfather 1 and 2 are in another tier than the dark knight and i don't know anything about toy story. the dark knight is comparable to back to the future and star wars



I have only once seen Godfathers 1 and 2 and honestly speaking I don't see what's the fussy is about. Sure they are good films, but I don't think they were that great. Haven't seen the 3rd one, but people say that's a bad one anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2013)

It's a good thing people shit the bed casting 50 Shades of Grey and taken attention away from Affleck now.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 3, 2013)

Did people really hate DareDevil? I have the directors cut on vhs and its pretty awesome. I thinks he'll make a great batman (though the movie will probably suck)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2013)

i would bet 90% of people who have seen daredevil have only seen the theatre cut, and it was terrible, why should a viewer be responsible for not watching the limited release director's cut?  ur unqualified for this discussion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2013)

Is the difference that drastic? I may watch it this weekend.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YcOle0dahM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol godfaggot? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 5, 2013)

saw this and laughed


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCS_kif7qfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 6, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YcOle0dahM[/YOUTUBE]



Wow that guy does a great Batman impression :amazed


----------



## Saishin (Sep 7, 2013)

At this point was much better if they gave the part to Michael Keaton


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8BaVKUoUGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 18, 2013)

Saishin said:


> At this point was much better if they gave the part to Michael Keaton



thank you  !!!


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 19, 2013)

Most of the people who shit about Ben being Batman have the following traits:

1) Didn't even read the comics to give 2 shits about the true Batman character, most likely just saw the Nolan trilogy.
2) Are bandwagoning.
3) Don't even know what Ben is capable of.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 14, 2013)

[youtube]3FvlIwuQBO8[/youtube]

Classic ben


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2013)

What a fabulous portrayal of an angry teenager.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 14, 2013)

scarier than any version of Batman EVER.


----------

